# CM10 Discussion/Support



## KeithN

Jt's Dev thread for CM10-
http://rootzwiki.com...sung-fascinate/

CM10 4.2 Dev thread-
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36742-alpharom42-cyanogenmod-10x-unofficial-for-samsung-fascinate-1123/

Downloads

CM10 Nightlies-
http://get.cm/?device=fascinatemtd

Makelegs' Nightlies-
http://fitsnugly.eur...ce=fascinatemtd

Devil Kernel-
http://rootaxbox.no-...ufel/jellybean/

Let's use this thread for discussing or helping each other out with the ROM, and send bug reports and logs over to the dev thread. If JT want's to run his own discussion thread too then feel free to delete this.

I also added where to download CM Nightlies, and makelegs' Nightlies (CM10 + additions from CM's gerrit, thread here -http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1385624)

Also added download page for Devil Kernel, the thread is here- http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1699141


----------



## Scelera

After reading through this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699141&page=61

I found this Kernel Devil3_1.0.2_jb_fascinate_CFS_BLN_CMC_20120722.zip

So far so good, runs nice and smooth, will edited with any problems I run into.

~Love my Mez


----------



## bdogg718k

LOL just found this too. testing now.
MAD PROPS TO DerTeufel1980


----------



## miami slim

So far everything except GPS is working for me on the stock kernel. That includes sending and receiving MMS on 3G. Tibu had no issues installing apps. This is amazing for a first build! Are there any JB launchers available yet?


----------



## stven

Scelera said:


> After reading through this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699141&page=61
> 
> I found this Kernel Devil3_1.0.2_jb_fascinate_CFS_BLN_CMC_20120722.zip
> 
> So far so good, runs nice and smooth, will edited with any problems I run into.
> 
> ~Love my Mez


Is gps still not working?

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Wyman881

How can I edit the build.prop for Mesmerize?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdogg718k

GPS still not working....I think there is a mez copy already out....sry was thinkin bout another phone. It can always be built from a source code.


----------



## tgautier1984

Would love to find that

Sent from my uscc mesmerize using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evolve

Took forever as I just got this device from a friend. It isn't activated so I can't comment on data/sms/mms/calls, but it is crazy looking at this next to my E4GT still on ICS...Mad props to the devs!


----------



## Andre08

miami slim said:


> Are there any JB launchers available yet?


Nova and apex

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre08

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25628206/cm-10-20120721-UNOFFICIAL-fascinatemtd.zip

Heres a fixed mez version

Yeah i know the file says fascinate but it is set up for uscc


----------



## DarthCeltic

Mine is very laggy.. y'all having this problem? And yeah this is amazing for a first alpha build..

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeithN

DarthCeltic said:


> Mine is very laggy.. y'all having this problem? And yeah this is amazing for a first alpha build..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Not too laggy here but there is some sugglishness with a few things.


----------



## wizayne

I dropped uscc for an AOSP phone and haven't looked back but this makes me want to dust off
my mez and flash just to see the newest OS, 3.versions ahead of "officially supported". man jt delivered the goods again..

in a side note I thought like a year ago sbrissen had taken over the i500 as jt was into maintaining other devices? anyway have fun rocking out JB! AOKP just released a test preview build for gnex so within a few weeks I'm sure that will be available too with lots of bug fixes and more of the feature set from ICS!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scelera

Andre08 said:


> https://dl.dropbox.c...ascinatemtd.zip
> 
> Heres a fixed mez version
> 
> Yeah i know the file says fascinate but it is set up for uscc


Does this enable MMS? So far it's the only thing I can't get to work.


----------



## bdogg718k

No real ag here. Pretty smooth. On a single core...not bad.


----------



## Scelera

Andre08 said:


> Nova and apex
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Nova crashes on me everytime I reboot. Once everything is loaded it runs fine, but during the bootup I get the Nova Launcher isn't responding message, I click okay to close it, the option to choose launchers shows up, I pick Nova and all is well. So it's only mildly annoying...


----------



## tgautier1984

Got this working on my mez...got sms in and out and GPS working....only issue is mms

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre08

MMS is very flacky

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbr05ki

I noticed that the camera saves images to another folder. Also, Gallery doesn't load up previous pictures.


----------



## bdogg718k

Dont have that problem here. saves to same folder as always and can go back to pic i took with my inc two years ago. Thats strange u having that problem.
Fresh install? w gapps.?


----------



## jbr05ki

bdogg718k said:


> Dont have that problem here. saves to same folder as always and can go back to pic i took with my inc two years ago. Thats strange u having that problem.
> Fresh install? w gapps.?


Si. Fresh install with GAPPS. Unless there are other GAPPS out there. Used the one linked with JT's build.


----------



## bdogg718k

jbr05ki said:


> Si. Fresh install with GAPPS. Unless there are other GAPPS out there. Used the one linked with JT's build.


There is another set out there. I have heard it fixes couple issues people having. give me a sec and ill post it.
Try flashing these Gapps. sry for delay...got caught up.
https://docs.google....N00/edit?pli=1#


----------



## jbr05ki

Thanks! Gonna give this a go. Will update if it werks or not.


----------



## Cookiemonster84

So when i flash gapps my phone boots for what seems like forever, except it never actually boots. I can leave it for minutes? The md on the gapps matches


----------



## bdogg718k

try flashing just rom let boot then gapps. see if that works.


----------



## Cookiemonster84

That's what I've been doing. I'll give out one more try...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## DarthCeltic

http://www.androidcentral.com/psa-galaxy-nexus-gps-problems-jelly-bean-theres-easy-fix

gps fix.. its a bug from source.. read and fix..


----------



## MrHoppy

DarthCeltic said:


> http://www.androidce...theres-easy-fix
> 
> gps fix.. its a bug from source.. read and fix..


Thx Darth, will try this now.

I'm sure y'all are experiencing the same, but MMS seems to be not working. I have received a few MMS messages but have not been able to successfully send. SMS seems to be fine in both directions.


----------



## whofarted

MrHoppy said:


> Thx Darth, will try this now.
> 
> I'm sure y'all are experiencing the same, but MMS seems to be not working. I have received a few MMS messages but have not been able to successfully send. SMS seems to be fine in both directions.


I received an MMS about 15 mins ago no problem! so far it has been the only one i have received since i flashed JB

Edit: as to not be misunderstood it was the only one sent to me so far [100% received] lol


----------



## Scelera

Okay, so my play store just keeps crashing... Most of the time it won't start up at all, when it does it works fine until I try to download something

I've tried the gapps linked from JT
Tried these https://docs.google....N00/edit?pli=1#
Even tried the ones that DT has in his JellyBean folder

Nothing.









Any ideas?

Oh and each time I flashed a new package, I first flashed the rom and then gapps after wipping cache and dalvik. And I also tried them with wifi on and off.


----------



## DarthCeltic

Scelera said:


> Okay, so my play store just keeps crashing... Most of the time it won't start up at all, when it does it works fine until I try to download something
> 
> I've tried the gapps linked from JT
> Tried these https://docs.google....N00/edit?pli=1#
> Even tried the ones that DT has in his JellyBean folder
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Oh and each time I flashed a new package, I first flashed the rom and then gapps after wipping cache and dalvik. And I also tried them with wifi on and off.


ive had it happen 3 times, but i hit close and restart and and it eventually stops.. kind of annoying but not terrible..


----------



## whofarted

Scelera said:


> Okay, so my play store just keeps crashing... Most of the time it won't start up at all, when it does it works fine until I try to download something
> Any ideas?


Have you tried the Deleting your Gmail account off of the phone then [i rebooted inbetween] adding it back in?
this worked for me. I was getting the error when trying to download anything, until i did this....now it is rock solid.


----------



## Scelera

DarthCeltic said:


> Have you tried the Deleting your Gmail account off of the phone then [i rebooted inbetween] adding it back in?
> this worked for me. I was getting the error when trying to download anything, until i did this....now it is rock solid.


Ha, tried this and when I rebooted, got the stupid error message before I could even unlock my screen.... The first time.

So what I had to do to fix this (I think my phone hates me)

Reboot, wipe the big 3, flash rom - twice (tried doing it only once), flash JT's gapps - twice (again, tried it only once), reboot, got a setup screen that I had never seen before, and this being like the 12th time flashing the rom, went through the set up, opened play store, go to download and get a new error about some server error..... removed my gmail account, reboot, add gmail account back on and what do you know

WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whofarted

Scelera said:


> WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NICE!


----------



## sarkozy

I see pawitp fixed the AriesParts.apk issue on gerrit. IE - color tuning works now. Should be in the next build, or just build it yourself.


----------



## m0r0n3s

I was reading the dev thread and noticed someone mentioned that Jelly Bean does not use /datadata partition. Does it mean that the "low disk space" issue is gone or it only moved to a new partition but still there?

:S Forgot my phone @ a friend's house Saturday, I can't wait for the end of the day so I can pick it up and start playing with JB :'(


----------



## sarkozy

m0r0n3s said:


> I was reading the dev thread and noticed someone mentioned that Jelly Bean does not use /datadata partition. Does it mean that the "low disk space" issue is gone or it only moved to a new partition but still there?
> 
> :S Forgot my phone @ a friend's house Saturday, I can't wait for the end of the day so I can pick it up and start playing with JB :'(


Background info: In order to make a large enough /system partition the MTD layout had to be tweaked slightly. You can see the commits here:

https://github.com/teamhacksung/android_device_samsung_aries-common/commit/a37bae6312acf7bc400814fd2b36cec7664ac4af

https://github.com/teamhacksung/android_device_samsung_aries-common/commit/01693192f1b769a7ee76167be6258d79aec61235

There are also changes in the dalvik heap, which aren't as much of a big deal. Long story short you won't have to worry about the low space issue, BUT we lose the high speed r/rw that was /datadata. You'll notice installed apps will take a bit longer to open, but it's not a huge difference. Over time once the app cache builds it should get faster though.


----------



## bdogg718k

Here is a set off gapps from AOKP. It has all the google apps in it and everything.

http://goo.im/roms/xoomdev/aokp-gapps-0723.zip


----------



## jbr05ki

bdogg718k said:


> Here is a set off gapps from AOKP. It has all the google apps in it and everything.
> 
> http://goo.im/roms/x...-gapps-0723.zip


What's different about these than the ones JT provided?

Also, I found out that *ODINing back to stock, booting into VZW Stock (ughhhh), ODINing CWM, installing THS ICS Build 2 twice after it restarts the first time, booting into ICS, Power > Reboot > Recovery, installing CM10 from JT and GAPPS *fixed the one ringtone issue. Well, for me at least.


----------



## bdogg718k

jbr05ki said:


> What's different about these than the ones JT provided?
> 
> Also, I found out that *ODINing back to stock, booting into VZW Stock (ughhhh), ODINing CWM, installing THS ICS Build 2 twice after it restarts the first time, booting into ICS, Power > Reboot > Recovery, installing CM10 from JT and GAPPS *fixed the one ringtone issue. Well, for me at least.
> 
> View attachment 28995


Just couple more apps. books,magazine(google)


----------



## jbr05ki

Installing the AOKP GAPPS kills your ringtones.


----------



## 4FatSno

A little help please: How can I pull the CyanogenMod wallpaper?

sent from outerspace


----------



## jbr05ki

4FatSno said:


> A little help please: How can I pull the CyanogenMod wallpaper?
> 
> sent from outerspace


It's an .apk from system/app


----------



## KeithN

jbr05ki said:


> Installing the AOKP GAPPS kills your ringtones.


That's strange, not the issue I'd expect.


----------



## bdogg718k

Same here...weird


----------



## johnminator2468

All of them


----------



## combsco

After flashing once, everything seemed to be working fine. Flashed a second time, reboot then GAPPS just to be safe and still working. I also have all the ringtones, after copying the folder out of /system before flashing to the SD card. A little laggy, but as it gets set in the RAM all should be fine.

Loving this ROM!


----------



## bdogg718k

Yeah im personally ok with all the ringtones not being there..lol I never used a stock ring tone. And was always a pain in the ass to delete them all


----------



## jbr05ki

anyone Get Wifi tethering To Work?


----------



## ajpresto

DarthCeltic said:


> http://www.androidce...theres-easy-fix
> 
> gps fix.. its a bug from source.. read and fix..


Just a note. This does not appear to fix my GPS problem. Additionally (haven't seen it reported here yet), WifiTether doesn't work.


----------



## bdogg718k

No luck here even with changing profile to nexus. Unless its a different profile for JB with this phone. too many to test. lol


----------



## bdogg718k

BTW looks like jt might be on to a fix for GPS. check his twitter page.


----------



## sheradrax

bdogg718k said:


> BTW looks like jt might be on to a fix for GPS. check his twitter page.


I was literally just looking at that lol

Never though jelly beans would be so tasty


----------



## KaptinKrunK

jbr05ki said:


> anyone Get Wifi tethering To Work?


It does for me is anyone getting data on devil kernel if so which phone rom and kern

Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


----------



## bdogg718k

KaptinKrunK said:


> It does for me is anyone getting data on devil kernel if so which phone rom and kern
> 
> Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


what settings?


----------



## KaptinKrunK

bdogg718k said:


> what settings?


Open security it just takes for ever for it to work

Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


----------



## Wyman881

Okay i dont know what i did, but my keyboard wont auto correct my words. Its like the dictionary isnt installed.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajpresto

bdogg718k said:


> BTW looks like jt might be on to a fix for GPS. check his twitter page.


He hasn't approved me since his tweets are private. Bummer.

I lied. He's approved me. Looks sweet.


----------



## ThaSik1

Dunno if this will help anyone else but checking KSM in performance settings definitely put a lil more snap on my Showcase running Jt's JB. Phone wasn't slow to begin with but had it's laggy moments switching between apps and such, but after checking that option, she runs pretty dang smooth


----------



## jbr05ki

KSM is teh cool!


----------



## MrHoppy

ThaSik1 said:


> Dunno if this will help anyone else but checking KSM in performance settings definitely put a lil more snap on my Showcase running Jt's JB. Phone wasn't slow to begin with but had it's laggy moments switching between apps and such, but after checking that option, she runs pretty dang smooth


Noticed the same as well after checking this! I also tried checking off Purging of Assets on this same screen but ended up unchecking this as it actually seemed to make things a little laggy. Perhaps putting too much effort into managing memory? Anyone try the same. KSM works nice though!


----------



## jamesjones52

Same here, ksm has made my fascinate virtually lag free. If you are having lag issues try it out helped me out a bunch.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrkGhst87

How's battery life with KSM checked? Same, better, worse? I just got off having the best battery life ever at 1 day 12 hours on a full charge with light to average usage. Loving this alpha build and using as DD.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## thaicon

Hey guys has anyone figured out a way to fix the recieving calls issue?


----------



## Wyman881

Does anyone have the new build edited for USCC?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrHoppy

DrkGhst87 said:


> How's battery life with KSM checked? Same, better, worse? I just got off having the best battery life ever at 1 day 12 hours on a full charge with light to average usage. Loving this alpha build and using as DD.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Not too bad so far. 4 hours off battery and 75% left. I also work in a low cell coverage area so I'm sure that kills me. But on average I'll go 24 hours between charges with this build, been running it for 4 days now. Screen by far is the top battery consumer at 43%.


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Hey can someone who is on windows 7 tell me waht device manager lists their device as and what driver their using? Got a replacement fascinate and now i cant get windows to recognize usb storage??


----------



## fluffmeister9000

Cookiemonster84 said:


> Hey can someone who is on windows 7 tell me waht device manager lists their device as and what driver their using? Got a replacement fascinate and now i cant get windows to recognize usb storage??


http://www.wikifilez.com/root%20files/epic4g/usb_drivers_GalaxyS_x64.zip or http://www.wikifilez.com/root%20files/epic4g/SAMSUNG_USB_Driver_for_Mobile_Phones_x86.exe

First links for 64 bit windows and the other is for 32 bit. My computer reads it as SCH-I500, I'm running 64 bit Windows 7 Ultimate.


----------



## KeithN

No driver issues here and I use my fascinate and a couple Gnexs. I just keep the fascinate and nexus drivers and flash if anything weird happens but it's usually fine.


----------



## jbr05ki

sometimes I get an error that says 
"shell has been denied Superuser permissions"

I clear superuser data and allow all to be permissable yet sometimes it still pops up and slows my phone down to a crawl.

Anyone get this?


----------



## ThaSik1

jbr05ki said:


> sometimes I get an error that says
> "shell has been denied Superuser permissions"
> 
> I clear superuser data and allow all to be permissable yet sometimes it still pops up and slows my phone down to a crawl.
> 
> Anyone get this?


Had this problem pop up today before lunch..thought it may have been something I had done so I just rebooted and it went away..definitely could be a problem later on down the road. Also curious if anyone is having slow wifi on these roms? Definitely not getting the speeds I was receiving on AOKP m6. But I'll settle down cuz I keep forgetting that even though I treat this baby like a daily driver, she is still in Alpha stage


----------



## jbr05ki

I noticed the wifi speeds as well. Still decent for being an Alpha!


----------



## KeithN

Using it as my daily and with stock kernel everything is working for me, (SMS, MMS, GPS, Data, etc..). So yes, definitely good for an alpha and a 2nd build.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

KeithN said:


> Using it as my daily and with stock kernel everything is working for me, (SMS, MMS, GPS, Data, etc..). So yes, definitely good for an alpha and a 2nd build.


JTS build 2 devil kernel GPS is shortly but works

Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


----------



## sooner7

AOKP is blowing this out of the water in terms of sheer speed. But this has everything working for me. Decisions decisions.
I am just loving the fact that we have such stable ICS and JB builds on these phones, especially with how fast JB got running.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

sooner7 said:


> AOKP is blowing this out of the water in terms of sheer speed. But this has everything working for me. Decisions decisions.
> I am just loving the fact that we have such stable ICS and JB builds on these phones, especially with how fast JB got running.


I can't get it installed again

Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


----------



## jbr05ki

KaptinKrunK said:


> I can't get it installed again
> 
> Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


Did you install THS Build 2 first? I swear that rom is the link to all that is good for this phone.


----------



## sooner7

I wiped big three and flashed over cm10 build 2, and all is kosher and it's what project butter is alllll about.

Maybe THS will help but honestly, I havent needed it.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

jbr05ki said:


> Did you install THS Build 2 first? I swear that rom is the link to all that is good for this phone.


Yes it would loop coming from devil kern

Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


----------



## sheradrax

KaptinKrunK said:


> I can't get it installed again
> 
> Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


describe the issue you are having?


----------



## jbr05ki

KaptinKrunK said:


> Yes it would loop coming from devil kern
> 
> Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


When you first install it, it'll reboot. Install a 2nd time then let it boot up. Reboot to recovery then install JB. It'll reboot to the new CWM. Install it again with GAPPS. Should werk.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

OK
it was devil Kern effing up Steve's build

Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


----------



## KeithN

Anyone getting the issue with no ringtone playing when you get a call? It seems to work once in a while(very small chance), and in the beginning it was working well.
I guess I could try calling myself and pulling a log.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KaptinKrunK

jbr05ki said:


> When you first install it, it'll reboot. Install a 2nd time then let it boot up. Reboot to recovery then install JB. It'll reboot to the new CWM. Install it again with GAPPS. Should werk.


Thanks but I know lol just a pain I need to learn how to make a Odin back up

Fascinating Jelly Bean Jt build 2 Devil test 4...


----------



## Not_So_There

The issue where ringtones and notification sounds don't show up seems to be some kind of delay with the media scanner.

After a reboot there will only be a couple available, but if you leave the phone on for a while all of them will appear.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbr05ki

New CM10 EUROSKANK for Fascinate y Vibrant available now!

http://fitsnugly.eur...ce=fascinatemtd

UPDATE:
So far, SMS doesn't work as reported. It works for me though...


----------



## KeithN

J-C.V said:


> The issue where ringtones and notification sounds don't show up seems to be some kind of delay with the media scanner.
> 
> After a reboot there will only be a couple available, but if you leave the phone on for a while all of them will appear.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


If this was to me, it's not what I was talking about.


----------



## Tomji

What version of ClockworkMod Recovery do you need for this? I've broken two installs so far. Currently I am on a red (3.x) version of CWM, with freshly odined EH03.


----------



## KeithN

Should be cwm fixed for cm7 if you are on stock. Flash from there and it will give you the newer recovery with the rom, just don't use the 3 button recovery after flashing from stock.


----------



## KeithN

jbr05ki said:


> [/url]
> New CM10 EUROSKANK for Fascinate y Vibrant available now!
> 
> http://fitsnugly.eur...ce=fascinatemtd
> 
> UPDATE:
> So far, SMS doesn't work as reported. It works for me though...
> http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=cm10&device=fascinatemtd


ur...ce=fascinatemtd

UPDATE:
So far, SMS doesn't work as reported. It works for me though...
[/quote]

I just tried and no SMS here, looks like it sends but doesn't receive.


----------



## jbr05ki

KeithN said:


> I just tried and no SMS here, looks like it sends but doesn't receive.


aww poop...


----------



## ekowanz

KeithN said:


> I just tried and no SMS here, looks like it sends but doesn't receive.


yup it send but doesn't receive in skank build. But the rom it self is very solid. I really like this skank build

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbr05ki

I guess JT's Build 2 is the most stable. Others are faster but some stuff is broken.


----------



## Wyman881

I was on Build 2 of JT's build, and tried the latest Devil test 4. My data started cutting in and out so i odin'd to stock and my data stays connected, but when I flash ICS team hacksung build 2 my data still goes in and out, anyone know how to fix this?

Edit: never mind.


----------



## AirunJae

Just loaded up Build 3 of JT's build. Everything works, but the Playstore keeps shutting down for some reason.


----------



## MrHoppy

AirunJae said:


> Just loaded up Build 3 of JT's build. Everything works, but the Playstore keeps shutting down for some reason.


Check to see if you have build 3.7.13 of the Play store. If so, uninstall the updates, clear the cache for the app and it should drop you down to 3.7.11 which will work. It will then upgrade to 3.7.15 which has been fine for me. This has all been on build 2 of JT's ROM. I'm going to flash build 3 today and test.


----------



## jamesjones52

Any way to get old Google search on build 2? Kinda liked the weather and everything showing up when I tap the search bar.
*Edit*
Never mind, re-flashed gapps and all is good. Including the play store quitting on me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmvolfan

I have a cspire showcase and was running JTs build 2 with no issues other than those already discussed. I upgraded go build 3 and now I am unable to reboot into recovery. ROM manager and terminal also fail to reboot the phone into recovery. Does anyone know any other method to get into recovery. If no other options I can Odin to stock but thought I would ask first. I dirty flashed so I'm not blaming the build at all.

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Not_So_There

Has anyone seen any strange issues with themes on build 3?

I am able to use black exodus without issue, but if I have dark jelly or dark ice (which djdarkknight said does work in JB) they apply and run without issue until I reboot. The phone will just stay at the boot animation forever. If I use adb to get into recovery and then clear cache, it will boot up into safe mode then fail to reboot again. If I remove the themes while in safe mode it will reboot fine.

I've not seen any of the same problems mentioned in the the thread for dark jelly so I was not sure if it was something with this version of the rom or not.


----------



## larryp1962

jmvolfan said:


> I have a cspire showcase and was running JTs build 2 with no issues other than those already discussed. I upgraded go build 3 and now I am unable to reboot into recovery. ROM manager and terminal also fail to reboot the phone into recovery. Does anyone know any other method to get into recovery. If no other options I can Odin to stock but thought I would ask first. I dirty flashed so I'm not blaming the build at all.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


I have the same problem,, I do edits for my showcase. Reported to JT and he said i must of done something wrong whem i ported it. I never had this problem before.

I got into recovery using Rom Mananger. Just make sure you do the Flash ClockworkMod Recovery in the first box showing

Glad to know im not the only one with the same problem


----------



## jmvolfan

Thanks... clicking on flash cwm and selecting showcase mtd then clicking reboot recovery in ROM manager got me into recovery.

Appreciate the help.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## KeithN

Worst case there is always adb to make it reboot into recovery


----------



## jmvolfan

Larrp1962... do you have any links or instructions on how to port the fascinste ROMs to cspire. I know you change stuff in 3 or 4 different files but I never learned the details. I just curious how to do it. If its a big deal to explain then don't worry about it.

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## sarahcs

Hi,
I have no idea if battery life has anything to do with this but I figured it may be at least somewhat pertinent to throw in there...
I just rooted my phone today and put jt's latest build on my phone with no issues. after playing with it for awhile I realized I had forgotten to add the google apps so I threw the package on the sd card and applied it with his build. as I stated earlier I have no clue if because I had a low battery while I did this that my phone's like this now or what. My phone is basically on an infinite loop it seems of re-booting. I wipe all of the data and re-install his build and the gapps and to no avail it still stays in a loop. The Samsung logo pops up, it flashes for a brief second, then the logo appears again, disappears quickly then brings me back to the CWM recovery screen again. if anyone could possibly help me out with this I would really appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## Thought Police

with the new build, im having issues with restoring data, ive tried both advanced CWM and restore via TIBU..

2 that are irritating..

first, because of the new framework and build, i am not able to "import" my accounts (google and others) via system restore in either recovery.. that is a huge issue, since i dont remember passwords - as ive counted on the system backups to do that (both in CWM and TIBU) to do that on CM9 (AOKP) ..

second, my apps, even tho i dont select "apps and data", just apps - arent showing up in the CM10 builds..

does anyone have a work around? maybe tweaking the TIBU or CWM settings?


----------



## A-L31

- i don't have ringtones issue with build

- Settings > Storage Force closed

i heard there's gapps that can fix the gallery, they said it's not the problem with the ROM.

Here's the link for those who want to try it http://goo.im/roms/xoomdev/aokp-gapps-0723.zip iclude google play magazine movies and music

i had camera force close once with this gapps and latest build, after that camera working fine


----------



## KeithN

sarahcs said:


> Hi,
> I have no idea if battery life has anything to do with this but I figured it may be at least somewhat pertinent to throw in there...
> I just rooted my phone today and put jt's latest build on my phone with no issues. after playing with it for awhile I realized I had forgotten to add the google apps so I threw the package on the sd card and applied it with his build. as I stated earlier I have no clue if because I had a low battery while I did this that my phone's like this now or what. My phone is basically on an infinite loop it seems of re-booting. I wipe all of the data and re-install his build and the gapps and to no avail it still stays in a loop. The Samsung logo pops up, it flashes for a brief second, then the logo appears again, disappears quickly then brings me back to the CWM recovery screen again. if anyone could possibly help me out with this I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you


Sounds like you used the 3 button recovery. Only use it on the first mtd ROM flash, and once you are off of stock don't go into it again. Use the power menus or adb. There is a thread here about fixing that boot loop, if that doesn't work use Odin and start over.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## johnminator2468

anybody have link for aokp jellybean


----------



## johnminator2468

sarahcs said:


> Hi,
> I have no idea if battery life has anything to do with this but I figured it may be at least somewhat pertinent to throw in there...
> I just rooted my phone today and put jt's latest build on my phone with no issues. after playing with it for awhile I realized I had forgotten to add the google apps so I threw the package on the sd card and applied it with his build. as I stated earlier I have no clue if because I had a low battery while I did this that my phone's like this now or what. My phone is basically on an infinite loop it seems of re-booting. I wipe all of the data and re-install his build and the gapps and to no avail it still stays in a loop. The Samsung logo pops up, it flashes for a brief second, then the logo appears again, disappears quickly then brings me back to the CWM recovery screen again. if anyone could possibly help me out with this I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you


try this should fix just follow the directions http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1694984


----------



## sheradrax

johnminator2468 said:


> anybody have link for aokp jellybean


Go look in the milestone 6 thread. This the cm10 thread. Its not hard to find...

Never though jelly beans would be so tasty


----------



## sooner7

Anyone have the latest edited for mesmerize?


----------



## AirunJae

Currently using JT's Build 3. It's not a major issue, but when I use the Google Navigation app, instead of telling me "Turn Right in __ distance" it just says "In 1000 ft, in 1000 ft". Also, when I go into Performance/Processor/CPU governor, if I try to put it on Conservative or Powersave, the whole system gets really bogged down. Also, the Google Search/Talk thing can get kinda boggy too. Other than that, great experience so far, just want to say thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## A-L31

having email issue, its not receiving if i'm not open the app. send no issue. try clear the data don't help. email day sync setting never stay, normally i choose automatic.


----------



## thaicon

KeithN said:


> I just tried and no SMS here, looks like it sends but doesn't receive.


I'm having trouble installing latest skank works keeps bringing up error half way through am I supp. To wipe everything before installing?


----------



## KeithN

thaicon said:


> I'm having trouble installing latest skank works keeps bringing up error half way through am I supp. To wipe everything before installing?


I didn't wipe. It should still flash even if you don't wipe when you need to, maybe just boot loop or fc a lot. Which phone do you have and what are you currently using? It could be stopping while looking at the current device if you have say a mez and its looking for the fascinate. And as always checking the md5 or a redownload may be a good idea. Post back with your results, hopefully that helps.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## MrHoppy

Is anyone else having an issue with JB alpha build 3 and getting a GPS lock? With GPS enabled (both only GPS and with GPS and Google Location Services) I cannot acquire a GPS lock in applications like Maps or Navigation, even though I see the icon flashing in the notification bar.


----------



## jbr05ki

MrHoppy said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with JB alpha build 3 and getting a GPS lock? With GPS enabled (both only GPS and with GPS and Google Location Services) I cannot acquire a GPS lock in applications like Maps or Navigation, even though I see the icon flashing in the notification bar.


Which JB Alpha? There is JT's CM10 and SB's AOSP.

This thread is for CM10.


----------



## MrHoppy

jbr05ki said:


> Which JB Alpha? There is JT's CM10 and SB's AOSP.
> 
> This thread is for CM10.


Gotcha, that would be JT's CM10, alpha build 3. I also installed GPS Status & Toolbox and GPS Simple to see if it would lock and give me my coordinates but with no such luck. GPS Toolbox has an option to clear cached GPS data, which I tried, but still no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## jbr05ki

I remember build 2 had working GPS. I'm on build 3 too and GPS isn't working...


----------



## thaicon

KeithN said:


> I didn't wipe. It should still flash even if you don't wipe when you need to, maybe just boot loop or fc a lot. Which phone do you have and what are you currently using? It could be stopping while looking at the current device if you have say a mez and its looking for the fascinate. And as always checking the md5 or a redownload may be a good idea. Post back with your results, hopefully that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Ok thanks I'll try again..
I have a fascinate and I'm coming from jt's build 3 jellybean


----------



## A-L31

MrHoppy said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with JB alpha build 3 and getting a GPS lock? With GPS enabled (both only GPS and with GPS and Google Location Services) I cannot acquire a GPS lock in applications like Maps or Navigation, even though I see the icon flashing in the notification bar.


GPS working on latest build if you use the stock kernel ~


----------



## thaicon

thaicon said:


> Ok thanks I'll try again..
> I have a fascinate and I'm coming from jt's build 3 jellybean


Redownloaded and got it to work thanks


----------



## MrHoppy

A-L31 said:


> GPS working on latest build if you use the stock kernel ~


Interesting, I'm def running stock for testing purposes. I'll see if I can get some logs surrounding that and pass onto JT if needed, but wonder if a total wipe and re-flash is in the cards. My friend is running into the same issue with GPS on the same build (JT's CM10 Alpha build 3). Oddly everything else is running perfectly...


----------



## KeithN

MrHoppy said:


> Interesting, I'm def running stock for testing purposes. I'll see if I can get some logs surrounding that and pass onto JT if needed, but wonder if a total wipe and re-flash is in the cards. My friend is running into the same issue with GPS on the same build (JT's CM10 Alpha build 3). Oddly everything else is running perfectly...


I'd try to do a clean flash or wiping, especially if you have a bug you are trying to get a log for and other people are reporting it working. I have had GPS working and haven't had much of an issue past when it was supposed to be fixed, not to say you don't have a bug.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## kutothe

Is anyone using the Devil kernel with this ROM for the Fascinate? I'm getting conflicting information on whether or not data works with it. Also a link to the latest devil kernel would be very helpful. I swear I've looked for it on my own, with no success...


----------



## KeithN

kutothe said:


> Is anyone using the Devil kernel with this ROM for the Fascinate? I'm getting conflicting information on whether or not data works with it. Also a link to the latest devil kernel would be very helpful. I swear I've looked for it on my own, with no success...


Data works, just earlier builds didn't. This is the thread for Devil Kernel http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699141


----------



## sooner7

Data did not work for me on the devil kernel. I wiped cache and dalvik and flashed it via recovery.


----------



## KeithN

sooner7 said:


> Data did not work for me on the devil kernel. I wiped cache and dalvik and flashed it via recovery.


This is probably stuff to start bringing over the the kernel thread. Make sure you are on the newest, I think it's test 4.


----------



## southernmodder

larryp1962 said:


> I have the same problem,, I do edits for my showcase. Reported to JT and he said i must of done something wrong whem i ported it. I never had this problem before.
> 
> I got into recovery using Rom Mananger. Just make sure you do the Flash ClockworkMod Recovery in the first box showing
> 
> Glad to know im not the only one with the same problem


Y'all are definitely not the only people having issues with the [ALPHA][ROM] AOSP JellyBean 4.1.1 [7/30/12] build for the Fascinate. I have the C-Spire Showcase sch-i500 device and when I installed the zip from my clockwork mod recovery console everything says the install was successful, but when I get the CM splash screen it just hangs and never boots into the OS.

I see this thread seems to have a build for the Showcase so I'm going to try it: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30778-cm10-discussionsupport/page__st__10

Any updates from you guys on your issues?


----------



## southernmodder

southernmodder said:


> Y'all are definitely not the only people having issues with the [ALPHA][ROM] AOSP JellyBean 4.1.1 [7/30/12] build for the Fascinate. I have the C-Spire Showcase sch-i500 device and when I installed the zip from my clockwork mod recovery console everything says the install was successful, but when I get the CM splash screen it just hangs and never boots into the OS.
> 
> I see this thread seems to have a build for the Showcase so I'm going to try it: http://rootzwiki.com...rt/page__st__10
> 
> Any updates from you guys on your issues?


Update: The zip in the above link does not work on my Showcase. I'm currently in a boot loop...


----------



## southernmodder

southernmodder said:


> Update: The zip in the above link does not work on my Showcase. I'm currently in a boot loop...


Alright I recovered my device using this most excellent guide! http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/ Had to use Odin to flash back to stock, then flash the CM7 safe CWM before I could use my CM7 Nandroid backup, but I finally made it... will be using the CM10 ports here: http://rootzwiki.com...s-update-80212/


----------



## Wyman881

What do you guys recommend if reboot recovery just reboots phone, and terminal emulator doesn't boot into recovery either?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate

Wyman881 said:


> What do you guys recommend if reboot recovery just reboots phone, and terminal emulator doesn't boot into recovery either?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Reinstall recovery because it doesn't sound like it's installed (or at least not installed right) right now.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Hey guys I just wanted yo let you guys know dt the devil dev has a ROM and its off the chain GPS is iffy but this ROM is super fast and DT has updated his kernel to 1.1.0 for jelly bean users

Fascinating Devil Belly Bean Aug 3rd Build...


----------



## woodie1976

does anyone know how to shut the camera sounds off? i cant find anywhere that you can.. am i missing something?


----------



## sooner7

It probably doesn't have that feature in yet as its still in alpha and they are trying to smash bugs before


----------



## jbr05ki

CHEERS JT! 3 finger bang isn't a trip to ODINville anymore.


----------



## KeithN

jbr05ki said:


> CHEERS JT! 3 finger bang isn't a trip to ODINville anymore.


Noticed that while checking the change log. Didn't try it yet. I can't fix my phone right now, if happen to be the one to find a bug. It will be nice to have the option again.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbr05ki

I noticed that the stock kernel maxes out at 1000mhz BUT for some reason runs really smooth even at that speed. Maybe that's why 1200MHz was removed.


----------



## Alexander Landry

Running a C Spire Showcase with very few issues on this ROM. But, here's an oddball for y'all.

Tethering:

Bluetooth: Doesn't work at all. I can pair my TF201 and Showcase, but the tether won't actually start.
Wifi: Starts and runs, but doesn't stay online very long. Will go for a while, then flip-flop on and off. Haven't tested any other devices.

Just a bit of input, seeing if anyone has any ideas about this.


----------



## sushiguy732

MrHoppy said:


> Check to see if you have build 3.7.13 of the Play store. If so, uninstall the updates, clear the cache for the app and it should drop you down to 3.7.11 which will work. It will then upgrade to 3.7.15 which has been fine for me. This has all been on build 2 of JT's ROM. I'm going to flash build 3 today and test.


worked like a charm! thanks!!


----------



## VegasRomeo

When I have been rebooting or turning off phone my battery will go from like 70% (example) to like 7 % . Its different everytime. then randomly will jump back some times if it doesnt die just by rebooting. some times if i reboot again with the charger connected it will go back up. 
what would be causing the huge random battery change. Its weird and been going on for while ....??
















Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## m0r0n3s

Since moving to JB (I'm currently in the 2012-08-05 build) I've been getting missed calls, the phone doesn't ring, it sends the call straight to voicemail and there is no record of the call in the log.

Also when this has happened a text message, voicemail and email has been sent to me. But I get no notification of any of this until I check my phone. Once I unlock the phone everything arrives at the same time.

Is anyone else experiencing the same issue?


----------



## VegasRomeo

m0r0n3s said:


> Since moving to JB (I'm currently in the 2012-08-05 build) I've been getting missed calls, the phone doesn't ring, it sends the call straight to voicemail and there is no record of the call in the log.
> 
> Also when this has happened a text message, voicemail and email has been sent to me. But I get no notification of any of this until I check my phone. Once I unlock the phone everything arrives at the same time.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing the same issue?


had miss call earlier and few texts with no notifications also...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## chicolom

Noob question:

Is this the correct way to upgrade from one build to another?

Boot into ClockWorkMod recovery > Wipe Cache AND Wipe Dalvik cache (But NOT "Wipe Data") > install latest ROM from SD card > install GAPPS from SD card > reboot?

JT1134's instructions don't mention wiping anything: "Install the ROM from internal sdcard using ClockworkMod Recovery > Optionally install the Google Addon"

Thanks!


----------



## KaptinKrunK

For upgrading the same ROM ya its cool

Fascinating Devil Belly Bean Aug 3rd Devil 1.1.2...


----------



## jadenguy

Does this rom still have the datadata issue?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbr05ki

No datadata. CM10 removed that partition.


----------



## VegasRomeo

how's the devil jelly rom? is it for fassy ?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbr05ki

it uses the datadata partition. DT says it's faster. I tried it but TiBU restored all my apps to just the data partition since that's where they were symlinked. Also, going through dude's file manager is TURRBULL. If it takes that much work to FIND the rom then funk it.


----------



## nybs31

I'm having too many problems with jb right now can I go back to aokp ics without going back to stock?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sooner7

nybs31 said:


> I'm having too many problems with jb right now can I go back to aokp ics without going back to stock?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Restoring ICS nandroids while on JB and on cwm 6 works for me. Idk how or why, but it does.
But flashing ICS roms from cwm 6 = bootloop.


----------



## GeeFrmCali

i have a 2 questions .

what are radios and kernels?

what do they do ?


----------



## ztotherad

GeeFrmCali said:


> i have a 2 questions .
> 
> what are radios and kernels?
> 
> what do they do ?


kernel: http://www.linfo.org/kernel.html
radio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio#Telephony

hope these help you understand.


----------



## GeeFrmCali

are there any that go with this rom ?


----------



## miami slim

GeeFrmCali said:


> are there any that go with this rom ?


These questions need to be posted here and here only: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30778-cm10-discussionsupport/


----------



## nybs31

sooner7 said:


> Restoring ICS nandroids while on JB and on cwm 6 works for me. Idk how or why, but it does.
> But flashing ICS roms from cwm 6 = bootloop.


What about if I flashed CM4 fixed for CM7 in odin then flashed ics? Would that work?


----------



## Syndacate

nybs31 said:


> What about if I flashed CM4 fixed for CM7 in odin then flashed ics? Would that work?


Yes. That's the method I use. Just odin that then instal this regular ICS. Though this is JB, not ICS. It'll probably work none-the-less, but don't quote me.


----------



## GeeFrmCali

miami slim you just posted a link to this topic .


----------



## VegasRomeo

anyone know the difference between the Devil jellybean and the Helly bean?


----------



## LazerOrca

I'm having trouble with my mobile connectivity. I have a USCC Mesmerize. It keeps saying that I can't complete the call because I am in airplane mode. When I hold the power button, it says that airplane mode is off. I cut off my profiles just to make sure none of my profiles had airplane mode on. in the "settings", it also says says that aiplane mode is off. If I restart my phone, it works for just a little while before going back to saying I can't make phone calls because my phone is in airplane mode.


----------



## sooner7

Syndacate said:


> Yes. That's the method I use. Just odin that then instal this regular ICS. Though this is JB, not ICS. It'll probably work none-the-less, but don't quote me.


I have tried and cwm fixed for cm7 doesn't boot up after odining. It stays on cwm6, so if you get that to work let me know..
That is why I brought up just restoring a nandroid.


----------



## MrHoppy

Since flashing JT's CM10 alpha release 4 I've been getting horrible battery life. CPUSpy shows the phone is never going into Deep Sleep. Toggling Airplane Mode seems to correct this, at least from what I tried this morning, so I'm thinking this is probably just related to a known CM issue, but wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing the same behavior. I flashed build 4 overtop of build 3, and that was a fresh install.


----------



## Syndacate

sooner7 said:


> I have tried and cwm fixed for cm7 doesn't boot up after odining. It stays on cwm6, so if you get that to work let me know..
> That is why I brought up just restoring a nandroid.


I'm not actively trying this ROM, sorry







.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Helly bean is running great its my daily, GPS still a lil wack tho

Anyone like tool? Try my bootan http://db.tt/jxPgSvLn

Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 8th...


----------



## KeithN

LazerOrca said:


> I'm having trouble with my mobile connectivity. I have a USCC Mesmerize. It keeps saying that I can't complete the call because I am in airplane mode. When I hold the power button, it says that airplane mode is off. I cut off my profiles just to make sure none of my profiles had airplane mode on. in the "settings", it also says says that aiplane mode is off. If I restart my phone, it works for just a little while before going back to saying I can't make phone calls because my phone is in airplane mode.


This might be a stupid question, but do you have a mez edited version of the rom or change over the APNs?


----------



## VegasRomeo

KaptinKrunK said:


> Helly bean is running great its my daily, GPS still a lil wack tho
> 
> Anyone like tool? Try my bootan http://db.tt/jxPgSvLn
> 
> Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 8th...


just get a black screen when i tryed the bootanimation

Sent from my Devil injected, Supercharged "Pure Evil" Fassy SCH-1500


----------



## KaptinKrunK

VegasRomeo said:


> just get a black screen when i tryed the bootanimation
> 
> Sent from my Devil injected, Supercharged "Pure Evil" Fassy SCH-1500


Are you putting it in the right place?
What ROM?

Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 3rd Devil 1.1.2...


----------



## 94SupraTT

MrHoppy said:


> Since flashing JT's CM10 alpha release 4 I've been getting horrible battery life. CPUSpy shows the phone is never going into Deep Sleep. Toggling Airplane Mode seems to correct this, at least from what I tried this morning, so I'm thinking this is probably just related to a known CM issue, but wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing the same behavior. I flashed build 4 overtop of build 3, and that was a fresh install.


I am too. Media scanner constantly runs on my phone.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

KaptinKrunK said:


> Are you putting it in the right place?
> What ROM?
> 
> Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 3rd Devil 1.1.2...


i got it. Decided to use the cm10 bootan. thx

Sent from my {Devil injected} {V6Supercharged} {CM10} "Pure Evil" Devilish Fassy SCH-1500


----------



## KaptinKrunK

VegasRomeo said:


> anyone know the difference between the Devil jellybean and the Helly bean?


One of them hasn't been updated in a while

Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 8th...


----------



## KaptinKrunK

VegasRomeo said:


> i got it. Decided to use the cm10 bootan. thx
> 
> Sent from my {Devil injected} {V6Supercharged} {CM10} "Pure Evil" Devilish Fassy SCH-1500


OK bec helly bean took me 3 days to find where it was hidden it should be easy and work fine

Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 8th...


----------



## jamesjones52

Anyone having trouble to get adb working in windows? I have tried uninstalling the drivers and re downloading them cd' ed into platform-tools and tried using adb there with no luck. When I type adb devices it doesn't show anything. I also went into developer options and enabled USB debugging. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate

jamesjones52 said:


> Anyone having trouble to get adb working in windows? I have tried uninstalling the drivers and re downloading them cd' ed into platform-tools and tried using adb there with no luck. When I type adb devices it doesn't show anything. I also went into developer options and enabled USB debugging. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


So just to be clear, when you type "adb devices" , you get "List of Devices" - but there's no ID's under it?

Try changing your USB cable, the data pins broke on my USB and I was having that issue. Also, does the USB emblem show up on your phone, noting that its been plugged in to a USB host?


----------



## MrHoppy

94SupraTT said:


> I am too. Media scanner constantly runs on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


That's interesting, so how did you determine that the media scanner was constantly running?


----------



## jt1134

MrHoppy said:


> That's interesting, so how did you determine that the media scanner was constantly running?


Media scanner bug is a generic JB bug that affects all devices with external FAT sdcards. The more files you have on your card the worse it is.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Syndacate

jt1134 said:


> Media scanner bug is a generic JB bug that affects all devices with external FAT sdcards. The more files you have on your card the worse it is.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


So temporary fix (for the sake of battery life) should be to pull the SD card, correct?


----------



## jamesjones52

Syndacate said:


> So just to be clear, when you type "adb devices" , you get "List of Devices" - but there's no ID's under it?
> 
> Try changing your USB cable, the data pins broke on my USB and I was having that issue. Also, does the USB emblem show up on your phone, noting that its been plugged in to a USB host?


Correct, everything shows up on the phone i.e. mass storage and usb debugging. ATM this is the only USB cable I have that works the other two work whenever it wants.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate

jamesjones52 said:


> Correct, everything shows up on the phone i.e. mass storage and usb debugging. ATM this is the only USB cable I have that works the other two work whenever it wants.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


If you're getting the USB emblem on the phone and mass storage works then yeah, it's probably a driver issue. Try updating the SDK and unisntalling/installing the Google Nexus drivers. Not reinstalling, uninstall and remove first.


----------



## jbr05ki

jt1134 said:


> Media scanner bug is a generic JB bug that affects all devices with external FAT sdcards. The more files you have on your card the worse it is.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Would formatting the card to a different format help?


----------



## jt1134

jbr05ki said:


> Would formatting the card to a different format help?


That's not really a solution ATM, vold doesn't like other formats. Some cm folks are looking for other options AFAIK.

A workaround is to drop a file called .nomedia (think that's the right name) into folders that have no media, or that you don't want it to scan.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jamesjones52

Syndacate said:


> If you're getting the USB emblem on the phone and mass storage works then yeah, it's probably a driver issue. Try updating the SDK and unisntalling/installing the Google Nexus drivers. Not reinstalling, uninstall and remove first.


Followed the instructions here http://developer.android.com/tools/extras/oem-usb.html and everything works. Thanks for your time and help. ^.^

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbr05ki

Used this app to add .nomedia files to specific folders:

StudioKuma:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.studiokuma.nomedia&feature=nav_other#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDYsImNvbS5zdHVkaW9rdW1hLm5vbWVkaWEiXQ..


----------



## VegasRomeo

KaptinKrunK said:


> OK bec helly bean took me 3 days to find where it was hidden it should be easy and work fine
> 
> Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 8th...


 sticking with jts alpha. Its not as laggy and familiar with everything at this point.

Sent from my {Devil injected} {V6Supercharged} {jts Alpha Build}{CM10} "Pure Evil" Devilish Fassy SCH-1500


----------



## KaptinKrunK

VegasRomeo said:


> sticking with jts alpha. Its not as laggy and familiar with everything at this point.
> 
> Sent from my {Devil injected} {V6Supercharged} {jts Alpha Build}{CM10} "Pure Evil" Devilish Fassy SCH-1500


Its not laggy when its tweaked out well for me

Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 8th...


----------



## VegasRomeo

*I did a clean install an not phone wont charge. battery is at 0% and keeps turning off even on charger. I flashed rom once more and gapps, fixed permissions and its keeping a charge at around 46% while on the charger and doesn't seem to show charge any higher then 46%. I tried battery stats wipe to see if by any chance that would do something and nothing. No issues till a few days ago then got SOD and extreme lag and freezing up, so I did a clean install and is when I am experiencing this issue. Any ideas guys? *


----------



## 94SupraTT

MrHoppy said:


> Since flashing JT's CM10 alpha release 4 I've been getting horrible battery life. CPUSpy shows the phone is never going into Deep Sleep. Toggling Airplane Mode seems to correct this, at least from what I tried this morning, so I'm thinking this is probably just related to a known CM issue, but wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing the same behavior. I flashed build 4 overtop of build 3, and that was a fresh install.


Me too. I'm losing about 15% an hour. Mediaserver seems to be killing my battery.


----------



## VegasRomeo

94SupraTT said:


> Me too. I'm losing about 15% an hour. Mediaserver seems to be killing my battery.


After dealing with that crazness all morning. I re flashed the new devil kernel and when it booted up it went from 40% to 85% and seems to be charging now. Still kinda slow and weird.hmmmmmm


----------



## VegasRomeo

*~* [CM10] [*j*_elly_*b*_ean_] _4.1.1 _
* Bootanimation* *~*
*





















*​*" If anyone is interested in some [CM10][jb] boot animation's, here are a few I came across here and there "*​*Enjoy..! *







 V_eGas RoMeo _™​






















*1.) bootanimation: here* 
*2.) bootanimation: here  *_(CMX10) _
*3.) bootanimation: here*

*________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*


----------



## VegasRomeo

Can anyone please point me in the right direction on how to add start up and shut down sounds?

- Mounted rw
- I added my " bootanimation.zip " & " android_audio.mp3 " into _system/media_
- Then put my " shutdown.ogg " file I want into: _system/media/audio/__ui_
- Mounted ro, fix permisions , rebooted..

of course bootanimation works, but no sounds. Did anything change on CM10 where what I did would be incorrect?

thanks


----------



## jt1134

VegasRomeo said:


> Can anyone please point me in the right direction on how to add start up and shut down sounds?
> 
> - Mounted rw
> - I added my " bootanimation.zip " & " android_audio.mp3 " into _system/media_
> - Then put my " shutdown.ogg " file I want into: _system/media/audio/__ui_
> - Mounted ro, fix permisions , rebooted..
> 
> of course bootanimation works, but no sounds. Did anything change on CM10 where what I did would be incorrect?
> 
> thanks


Neither are supported in cm.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

jt1134 said:


> Neither are supported in cm.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


alright, thanks


----------



## dxer2001

Hellybean 8/11/12 ported for mesmerize

https://dl.dropbox.c...ze_20120811.zip

All credit to DT and the CM team. I just edited the prop and eri.


----------



## sooner7

dxer2001 said:


> Hellybean 8/11/12 ported for mesmerize
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c...ze_20120811.zip
> 
> All credit to DT and the CM team. I just edited the prop and eri.


I love that rom, I am glad I don't have to see verizon wireless on my mez's pull down now. Thanks dxer.


----------



## dedned

dxer2001 said:


> Hellybean 8/11/12 ported for mesmerize
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c...ze_20120811.zip
> 
> All credit to DT and the CM team. I just edited the prop and eri.


Thank you. Seems to be running fairly well.


----------



## dxer2001

Hellybean All in One 8/13/12 edited for mesmerize

https://dl.dropbox.c...ne_20120813.zip

All credit to DT and the CM team. I just edited the prop and eri.


----------



## dpell79

dxer2001 said:


> Hellybean All in One 8/13/12 edited for mesmerize
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c...ne_20120813.zip
> .


Coming from jt's alpha build can i just wipe and flash or do I have to odin bootloaders?


----------



## jbr05ki

Installed that GPS fix and my GPS still not locking. It worked on Build 3 though.


----------



## dxer2001

dpell79 said:


> Coming from jt's alpha build can i just wipe and flash or do I have to odin bootloaders?


wipe data/cache/dalvic and flash


----------



## dedned

dxer2001 said:


> Hellybean All in One 8/13/12 edited for mesmerize
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c...ne_20120813.zip
> 
> All credit to DT and the CM team. I just edited the prop and eri.


I'm unable to reboot into recovery should I do the 3 button deal?


----------



## sooner7

dedned said:


> I'm unable to reboot into recovery should I do the 3 button deal?


Try it, the worst that can happen is you have to odin back, it is supposed to be fixed.


----------



## dxer2001

If you cant get in with rom manager then yeah i guess. Im not sure if that build has the 3 button fix in it or not.


----------



## VegasRomeo

I have a voice mail notification icon stuck in status bar that won't go away. I don't have any voice mails. how do I get it gone?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134

VegasRomeo said:


> I have a voice mail notification icon stuck in status bar that won't go away. I don't have any voice mails. how do I get it gone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


This is due to a bug in the way that Verizon and sprint systems handle message waiting indicators. I've committed a fix that allows the user to toggle the notifications. It'll be in a future build.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sooner7

VegasRomeo said:


> I have a voice mail notification icon stuck in status bar that won't go away. I don't have any voice mails. how do I get it gone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Awesome news about it being fixed in future!

To clear it go to manage apps > phone > clear data


----------



## VegasRomeo

jt1134 said:


> This is due to a bug in the way that Verizon and sprint systems handle message waiting indicators. I've committed a fix that allows the user to toggle the notifications. It'll be in a future build.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Ok, Thanks jt!


----------



## VegasRomeo

sooner7 said:


> Awesome news about it being fixed in future!
> 
> To clear it go to manage apps > phone > clear data


Thanks a bunch, that took care of it. Good thing i didnt have to do much more than that! Lot less frustrated now haha


----------



## Darth Dick

VegasRomeo said:


> *I did a clean install an not phone wont charge. battery is at 0% and keeps turning off even on charger. I flashed rom once more and gapps, fixed permissions and its keeping a charge at around 46% while on the charger and doesn't seem to show charge any higher then 46%. I tried battery stats wipe to see if by any chance that would do something and nothing. No issues till a few days ago then got SOD and extreme lag and freezing up, so I did a clean install and is when I am experiencing this issue. Any ideas guys? *


Are you flashing the rom when your battery is full?

*No?* If you flash a new rom when your phone is at 50%, then your phone will act as if the battery has only half of its capacity (it will think it is at 100% when it is only at 50%). This would make it appear that the battery is draining more quickly than it actually is, since it is really only going from 50 down to 0.

Battery stats are always atleast a little wonky for the first couple of days after flashing. I have found it very helpful to "train" my phone/battery by taking it from a full 100% charge down to 1 or 2% before charging it all the way back to 100% on the first charge after a flash.

There are two camps when it comes to wiping battery stats. I am in the camp of those that say that this does nothing but clear the stats used to show the report you see when you go into system settings->battery. Flashing a new rom is the only thing that truly clears the battery, which is why it is so important to flash with a full battery.

*Yes?* I don't know lol. I use Juice Defender and I am getting great battery life on this rom. Try using KumaStudio as [someone] jbr05ki posted earlier, to put .nomedia files into folders as JT suggested, to stop the media scanner from constantly scanning the entire sd card.

Mesmerize
Build 4 (08-05)
Devil Kernel


----------



## VegasRomeo

Darth Dick said:


> Are you flashing the rom when your battery is full?
> 
> *No?* If you flash a new rom when your phone is at 50%, then your phone will act as if the battery has only half of its capacity (it will think it is at 100% when it is only at 50%). This would make it appear that the battery is draining more quickly than it actually is, since it is really only going from 50 down to 0.
> 
> Battery stats are always atleast a little wonky for the first couple of days after flashing. I have found it very helpful to "train" my phone/battery by taking it from a full 100% charge down to 1 or 2% before charging it all the way back to 100% on the first charge after a flash.
> 
> There are two camps when it comes to wiping battery stats. I am in the camp of those that say that this does nothing but clear the stats used to show the report you see when you go into system settings->battery. Flashing a new rom is the only thing that truly clears the battery, which is why it is so important to flash with a full battery.
> 
> *Yes?* I don't know lol. I use Juice Defender and I am getting great battery life on this rom. Try using KumaStudio as [someone] jbr05ki posted earlier, to put .nomedia files into folders as JT suggested, to stop the media scanner from constantly scanning the entire sd card.
> 
> Mesmerize
> Build 4 (08-05)
> Devil Kernel


Thanks, will give it a try, makes sense. Seems to be better now. Since I did a clean flash after. just issues with WiFi and 3g/signal. Guess there is some fixed some of these issues ppl been having in the new devil kernel in the helly ROM but hasn't put the stand alone kernel out yet . Thanks for the information. 









Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## goz

You know Asop, Aokp, cm10, and the other roms based off them would be perfect if, MMS would play slide shows and videos correctly....just getting disappointed that a stock Rom can but these bad ass roms can't. I wish I could code and figure it out but I'm a noob when comes to that stuff.

Sent from my hellybeaned Mez


----------



## yokem55

Is there any info on if the Fascinate (and other CDMA SGS1 devices) will be part of the CM10 nightlies that are starting this evening?


----------



## jt1134

yokem55 said:


> Is there any info on if the Fascinate (and other CDMA SGS1 devices) will be part of the CM10 nightlies that are starting this evening?


No. The fascinate hasn't been merged yet.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## miami slim

Hey JT respectfully I ask, what do you mean by after a full days use you think the radio issue is fixed?

Does it mean after you flashed your incredible ROM the radio only misbehaved for a day and then sorted itself out?

Or do you mean you after a 24 hour period you found the radio bug? You're the man, thanks


----------



## jt1134

miami slim said:


> Hey JT respectfully I ask, what do you mean by after a full days use you think the radio issue is fixed?a Does it mean after you flashed your incredible ROM the radio only misbehaved for a day and then sorted itself out? Or do you mean you after a 24 hour period you found the radio bug? You're the man, thanks


I meant that I've come up with a kernel fix for the radio problems, and after testing it for a day it seems to work. I haven't updated the thread with it yet though as I haven't had the time. The source code changes have been committed to cm though. The next build will have the fix and some other changes included.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 4FatSno

8/19 update rocks. Smooth and fast!
JT...Thank You x a zillion.
(I almost hate my GS3...almost~)

sent from outerspace


----------



## KeithN

Hey don't know if any of you saw this in settings yet, but we can actually remap the keys. No need for any flashable mods to map the app switcher function to something other than long press home.


----------



## DrkGhst87

Hmm, the only thing I've noticed so far after a clean install is that now my "custom" ringtones no longer show up in the ringtone list (I have them in a folder named Ringtones on my SD card) .... Don't know if anyone else has noticed this but yeah, I don't think it's that big of a deal since I'm sure I can put them in the system/media/audio/ringtones folder as .ogg but just wondering if others have the same issue....

Awesome Daily Driver BTW, JB just flies, and is super smooth. Loving it so far (8/19)

EDIT: So I placed my custom .mp3 ringtone in the folder with all the other ringtones, changed file name and permissions, rebooted and it still didn't show it at first....gave it another reboot and boom there it was ... Don't know why its not looking for it like it normally has but none the less this worked.

EDIT 2: Hmm, don't think it was because I rebooted a few times, but after the 3rd reboot my radio died and "Airplane Mode" was turned on.... another reboot fixed that issue real quick.... man i have to stop rebooting lol

EDIT 3: So, it looks like all my media files don't show up in their respective apps.... don't know if it has to do with ROM Manager (previous update had .nomedia issues), but I came from a clean wipe and used rootexpolorer to search for all .nomedia and there were only 4 and not in the folders with my media files.... not sure why its doing this so any help would be great.


----------



## woodie1976

i'm having the vanishing ringtones and images problem too, i have gone all the way back to stock with odin and its still doing it even tho i'm on ICS at this time till i can hopfully figure it out


----------



## AuroEdge

Saw a post about GPS navigation not working in 8/19 release. Anybody else have comments about this?


----------



## jbr05ki

Navigation doesn't work with the Nightly as well (8/20)


----------



## jt1134

Nav works fine for me (I use it daily). Try deleting /data/gps and rebooting, or use GPS test to clear and update apgs data. Ephemeris data is likely out of date.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## AuroEdge

In that case, it would just take a long time to acquire a lock but you should eventually (?).


----------



## Cookiemonster84

Is eMMC the sdcard, or is it the "2gb" of internal storage our phones have?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbr05ki

jt1134 said:


> Nav works fine for me (I use it daily). Try deleting /data/gps and rebooting, or use GPS test to clear and update apgs data. Ephemeris data is likely out of date.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Do the GPS properties and data carry over from ROM to ROM? I noticed I had on your alpha 3 ROM I had GPS and going to the final alpha it didn't work. Went back to 3 and it still didn't work.

Anyway, my nav works after installing GPS Test. Thank you very much yo!


----------



## Brentless

Bluetooth tether is all i lack to make this my daily driver, JT continues to awe and amaze 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbr05ki

why not just use the wifi AP? It's easy to set up and it works.


----------



## Brentless

jbr05ki said:


> why not just use the wifi AP? It's easy to set up and it works.


I work in a facility that monitors rogue wifi AP's, bluetooth tether is my only option


----------



## GeeFrmCali

So is there any difference between Jt's 8/19 update and cm10 nighty?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbr05ki

@Brentless I see. Makes sense.
@GeeFrmCali I asked this question earlier but no one responded. I think they're the same just labeled differently.


----------



## GeeFrmCali

jbr05ki said:


> @GeeFrmCali I asked this question earlier but no one responded. I think they're the same just labeled differently.


That's what I was thinking .

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 94SupraTT

Brentless said:


> Bluetooth tether is all i lack to make this my daily driver, JT continues to awe and amaze
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Have you tried foxfi/pdanet as an alternative. Bluetooth tethering works with that combo for me. I'd prefer to use the native BT tethering but the method just mentioned is an option.


----------



## pdubsfc72

Which version of gapps should we use with the 8/19 build?


----------



## larryp1962

GeeFrmCali said:


> That's what I was thinking .
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Looks a different kernal in the Nighty ( correct me if im wrong)

Also i was able to get mms working with a few tweaks on the Nightly also for C Spire Showcase


----------



## Brentless

94SupraTT said:


> Have you tried foxfi/pdanet as an alternative. Bluetooth tethering works with that combo for me. I'd prefer to use the native BT tethering but the method just mentioned is an option.


Many thanks, works like a charm, (i just assumed since stock didnt work the other methods wouldnt as well), this outta hold me over til a fix gets incorporated


----------



## nycjw

is gps working in the 8/19 cm10?


----------



## 94SupraTT

Brentless said:


> Many thanks, works like a charm, (i just assumed since stock didnt work the other methods wouldnt as well), this outta hold me over til a fix gets incorporated


No problem. Glad to help.

Is anyone else having sms/mms issues?


----------



## larryp1962

94SupraTT said:


> No problem. Glad to help.
> 
> Is anyone else having sms/mms issues?


I didnt have sms issues on the latest build jt has posted , but mms didnt work even after making modifications.

But on the 8-20-2012 & 8-21-2012 Nightly sms & mms work great.

The kernal looks to be different but im not 100% sure.But hat may have something to with it

I'm running showcase and was receiving small incoming pics
,, but i fixed it with a different modified mms_config i've been using


----------



## herbb623

How does one tell when the changes from JTs Unofficial 20120819 cm-10 fascinatemtd build
get put into the nightly cm10 builds?
( i ask because his unofficial build works great but the nightly build from 20120820 'seems' to 
have problems with the radio's cutting out / going dead. At least for me. )

thanks.


----------



## larryp1962

herbb623 said:


> How does one tell when the changes from JTs Unofficial 20120819 cm-10 fascinatemtd build
> get put into the nightly cm10 builds?
> ( i ask because his unofficial build works great but the nightly build from 20120820 'seems' to
> have problems with the radio's cutting out / going dead. At least for me. )
> 
> thanks.


I've had no radio issues on any of the builds

I figure Jt has had alot to with our phones being official CM 10 His kernal was said to fix the radio issue but for me it broke mms.

I admire JT and his brillance on what he does with these roms .. Just wished i was half as smart as he is









I'm still learning like the rest of us. And if i'm wrong about anything let me know.


----------



## VegasRomeo

Devil 3_1.2.1 posted.

http://rootaxbox.no-ip.org/derteufel/jellybean/


----------



## jebathan

Love this ROM, just came from jt's CM9 and started using the 8/21 Nightly and everything works like a charm (gps, sms, mms are all flawless).

Only question I have is, what is the other GB or so of internal memory being used for now that the data partition has been reduced to ~468MB?


----------



## larryp1962

VegasRomeo said:


> Devil 3_1.2.1 posted.
> 
> http://rootaxbox.no-...ufel/jellybean/


Have you tried it yet??


----------



## VegasRomeo

larryp1962 said:


> Have you tried it yet??


Yes I have been on it all day. Real smooth. GPS is dead on, MMS and SMS working flawlessly.

Sent from my ~ icy-hot ~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy!


----------



## VegasRomeo

Am I able to flash the low data zip file on cm10 ?

Sent from my ~ icy-hot ~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy!


----------



## larryp1962

VegasRomeo said:


> Am I able to flash the low data zip file on cm10 ?
> 
> Sent from my ~ icy-hot ~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy!


I dont think its needed since C M 10 is repartitioned different.

Someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## VegasRomeo

larryp1962 said:


> I dont think its needed since C M 10 is repartitioned different.
> 
> Someone correct me if im wrong


OK was just seeing.

Sent from my ~ icy-hot ~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy!


----------



## chicolom

*Questions*:

1) I see option to "boot into recovery" was removed. I assume we just do 3-button boots now to get into CWM?

2) Forgive the newbish-ness, but now that CM10 is "official" for the fascinate, do we still come to this thread for builds or instead get them off cyanogen's site. In other words, will jt1134 stop releasing alpha builds here and switch over to the cyanogen site for build releases, or are they two different builds, and if so which one do you go for?

Thanks


----------



## VegasRomeo

chicolom said:


> *Questions*:
> 
> 1) I see option to "boot into recovery" was removed. I assume we just do 3-button boots now to get into CWM?
> 
> 2) Forgive the newbish-ness, but now that CM10 is "official" for the fascinate, do we still come to this thread for builds or instead get them off cyanogen's site. In other words, will jt1134 stop releasing alpha builds here and switch over to the cyanogen site for build releases, or are they two different builds, and if so which one do you go for?
> 
> Thanks


 I still have boot into recovery. Pretty sure jt should still be releasing builds on here.
The nightlies are through CM, JT commits to CM, though stuff that JT releases may not be on nightlies yet if it's waiting for a commit review or something. Correct me if i am wrong anyone. 
I don't use nightlies personally...

Sent from my ~ icy-hot ~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy!


----------



## chicolom

VegasRomeo said:


> I still have boot into recovery.


Oh, you're right. Not sure why I couldn't find it earlier.


----------



## VegasRomeo

larryp1962 said:


> Have you tried it yet??


Sent from my ~ icy-hot ~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy!


----------



## GeeFrmCali

anyone running this rom with cricket wireless service ?


----------



## VegasRomeo

chicolom said:


> *Questions*:
> 
> 1) I see option to "boot into recovery" was removed. I assume we just do 3-button boots now to get into CWM?
> 
> 2) Forgive the newbish-ness, but now that CM10 is "official" for the fascinate, do we still come to this thread for builds or instead get them off cyanogen's site. In other words, will jt1134 stop releasing alpha builds here and switch over to the cyanogen site for build releases, or are they two different builds, and if so which one do you go for?
> 
> Thanks


Correction....
Guess jt isn't releasing anymore builds. He will submit changes through cm. But will applied through future nightlies

Sent from my ~ icy-hot ~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy!


----------



## Lttlwing16

Anyone know where the CM9 profiles data sits? I want to try to merge my old profile setups from CM9 to CM10.


----------



## sheradrax

GeeFrmCali said:


> anyone running this rom with cricket wireless service ?


I tried but i couldnt get any network connection to work. no wifi, bluetooth, sms, mms or 3g. same on any of the new partion/radio fix roms. AOKP and PARANOIDANDROID do the same thing. even with a manual patch for the data fix.


----------



## GeeFrmCali

sheradrax said:


> I tried but i couldnt get any network connection to work. no wifi, bluetooth, sms, mms or 3g. same on any of the new partion/radio fix roms. AOKP and PARANOIDANDROID do the same thing. even with a manual patch for the data fix.


hmm i cant even get my data to work. what roms can you use then ?


----------



## sheradrax

GeeFrmCali said:


> hmm i cant even get my data to work. what roms can you use then ?


Anything with out the radio fix. There is a data patch for ics that work for jb too.

Never though jelly beans would be so tasty


----------



## VegasRomeo

New official CM10 boot animation is pretty dope!

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## VegasRomeo

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## lightbulb39

VegasRomeo said:


> New official CM10 boot animation is pretty dope!
> 
> Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


Where did you get the boot animation and where do you place it? I'm running devil 1.2.1 if that makes any difference.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

lightbulb39 said:


> Where did you get the boot animation and where do you place it? I'm running devil 1.2.1 if that makes any difference.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


http://db.tt/1kj63bYO

download it and flash the zip.

.....and also find it here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1847678

Hows the new Devil Kernel treating you?

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## lightbulb39

It's running really smooth so far. Overclocked using ondemand and getting really good battery life. Thanks for the quick reply and help.


----------



## VegasRomeo

lightbulb39 said:


> It's running really smooth so far. Overclocked using ondemand and getting really good battery life. Thanks for the quick reply and help.


overclocked using wheatley and row been doing great for me 
Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## mwebs13

Is anyone else having a problem with the NFL Mobile app?? I can't seem to get it to work. It errors out saying "NFL Mobile is an exclusive service for Verizon Wireless customers. Please visit yada yada yada ...UID:JTBH3KOTPWT3R .. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Italiandevil0505

mwebs13 said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with the NFL Mobile app?? I can't seem to get it to work. It errors out saying "NFL Mobile is an exclusive service for Verizon Wireless customers. Please visit yada yada yada ...UID:JTBH3KOTPWT3R .. Anyone else getting this?


Maybe its not compatible with jellybean yet.

Anybody else having issues with voice search. I can say call [contact] and it will recognize the whole name correctly but then say that there are no matches. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## larryp1962

Has anyone gotten mms to work on CM 10 Nightlies sine the 8/21 release ? (had no problem with the 8/20 & 8/21 nightlies)

from 8/22 up to 8/24 nightly i havent had success yet. Although the kernal doesnt seemed to be changed either.

Just throwing this out there...

I'm going to try more this weekend when i have more time.

P S i'm running showcase


----------



## jadenguy

Is there a list of known issues? I checked a few pages of both threads, but I must be missing it. My apologies if I'm a dunce.

Edit: Oh what the heck, I'll just dive right into this one.


----------



## yeti2242

Does anyone else have the problem with devil kernel when you turn off all animation, when turning screen on and off there's some color lag or something. Kind of like a kindle refreshing. Is this a known problem or only me? Happens on every devil kernel I try. Thanks


----------



## VegasRomeo

yeti2242 said:


> Does anyone else have the problem with devil kernel when you turn off all animation, when turning screen on and off there's some color lag or something. Kind of like a kindle refreshing. Is this a known problem or only me? Happens on every devil kernel I try. Thanks


was having same issue and with a dark screen. Phone kept on turning off constantly. Stopped using it for time being. Havent really looked around or asked around about it . Just dont have the time to deal with it turning off or rebooting every 20 min.
Might wanna try the newest devil kernel config apk test. Its not updated on market yet but supposedly has a few bug fixes in it.

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## VegasRomeo

larryp1962 said:


> Has anyone gotten mms to work on CM 10 Nightlies sine the 8/21 release ? (had no problem with the 8/20 & 8/21 nightlies)
> 
> from 8/22 up to 8/24 nightly i havent had success yet. Although the kernal doesnt seemed to be changed either.
> 
> Just throwing this out there...
> 
> I'm going to try more this weekend when i have more time.
> 
> P S i'm running showcase


I am on the 08/24/2012 nightlie and just send and received mms fine. So no issues as far as im seeing ..

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## Lttlwing16

Just today Play store just stops..in particular when it pops the notification that updates are available. On the 8/19 build of CM10. Have tried resigning into g account , wiping caches, reflash gapps, reflash rom, and permissions fix and all combinations of such. I am using two step auth on g account, but all other g services work fine...any ideas

Edit: The problem was with notifier pro. I had the old version. Problem resolved.


----------



## VegasRomeo

Lttlwing16 said:


> Just today Play store just stops..in particular when it pops the notification that updates are available. On the 8/19 build of CM10. Have tried resigning into g account , wiping caches, reflash gapps, reflash rom, and permissions fix and all combinations of such. I am using two step auth on g account, but all other g services work fine...any ideas?


on play store 3.8.17?

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## AuroEdge

Where might I find changelogs for the nightlies? I can't find the site I used to use which automatically generated them (from gerrit or whatever)

Derp: http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/#fascinatemtd/cm10


----------



## VegasRomeo

AuroEdge said:


> Where might I find changelogs for the nightlies? I can't find the site I used to use which automatically generated them (from gerrit or whatever)
> 
> Derp: http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/#fascinatemtd/cm10


http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/#fascinatemtd/cm10/ 
is where I look. Don't know of any others

http://get.cm/?device=fascinatemtd

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## thedennisvu

On the 8/19 build, I found a "Hardware Keys" option in the System menu, and attempted to remap the search button to the appswitcher. However, even after reboots, the search button still retains its default function. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## VegasRomeo

thedennisvu said:


> On the 8/19 build, I found a "Hardware Keys" option in the System menu, and attempted to remap the search button to the appswitcher. However, even after reboots, the search button still retains its default function. Am I doing something wrong?


I am finding that's the case also. Not sure why it wont switch over

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## fowlman511

Having problems keeping SwiftKey set as my keyboard after each reboot. Defaults back to android keyboard. Any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN

VegasRomeo said:


> I am finding that's the case also. Not sure why it wont switch over
> 
> Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


I set mine to the menu key, set long press menu to open/ close settings and added the visible menu buttons(not Nav bar) like the nexus would have in apps

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

fowlman511 said:


> Having problems keeping SwiftKey set as my keyboard after each reboot. Defaults back to android keyboard. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I use SlideIt Keyboard and i havent been able to make it stick after reboots also and some times live wallpapers. dunno been that way for awhile. not sure why. I have to go into setting and set the keyboard and also for the default. But always changes on reboots still..









Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## VegasRomeo

KeithN said:


> I set mine to the menu key, set long press menu to open/ close settings and added the visible menu buttons(not Nav bar) like the nexus would have in apps
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Works now with switching it to menu button. Not sure what the visible menus buttons option does. Have it checked but haven't seen what it does...

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## jt1134

thedennisvu said:


> On the 8/19 build, I found a "Hardware Keys" option in the System menu, and attempted to remap the search button to the appswitcher. However, even after reboots, the search button still retains its default function. Am I doing something wrong?


Edit /system/usr/keylayout/cypress-touchkey.kl to change SEARCH to ASSIST then reboot. Should work then.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brentless

hey JT, did your bluetooth tether fix make it into the nightlies?


----------



## jt1134

Brentless said:


> hey JT, did your bluetooth tether fix make it into the nightlies?


No fix has been confirmed yet. I've sent a fix for the incorrect mac address to gerrit, but it has not yet been merged.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN

VegasRomeo said:


> Works now with switching it to menu button. Not sure what the visible menus buttons option does. Have it checked but haven't seen what it does...
> 
> Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


Adds menu/settings button in apps, it wasn't usually there for me. With the nexus stock you'll see them since it has no menu button.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## thedennisvu

jt1134 said:


> Edit /system/usr/keylayout/cypress-touchkey.kl to change SEARCH to ASSIST then reboot. Should work then.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Thanks, did just the job. Appreciate the work jt, thanks for keeping the Fascinate relevant three years later!


----------



## AuroEdge

Curious how far vsync and triple buffering (project butter) have been implemented as of the next nightly to go out?


----------



## jt1134

AuroEdge said:


> Curious how far vsync and triple buffering (project butter) have been implemented as of the next nightly to go out?


Been there since the very first build. Using the nexus s kernel and hwcomposer as the base for these builds.


----------



## miami slim

Why is the latest nightly (8/26) on cyanogenmod a Cm7 rom?


----------



## AuroEdge

miami slim said:


> Why is the latest nightly (8/26) on cyanogenmod a Cm7 rom?


Changes to cm7. In response to my previous post I saw something in the changelog about vsync recently. Would there be any desire to increase available RAM to 391MB like on Devil or would that induce problems?


----------



## VegasRomeo

miami slim said:


> Why is the latest nightly (8/26) on cyanogenmod a Cm7 rom?


I accidentally downloaded it when i was half out of it this morning till I realized it was cm7 & 9 on that was updated on nighlies lol

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## larryp1962

VegasRomeo said:


> I accidentally downloaded it when i was half out of it this morning till I realized it was cm & 9 on that was updated on nighlies lol
> 
> Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


 i saw the same thing... i was like wth ... lol


----------



## GeeFrmCali

not paying attention at all i flashed the 8/26 build .__.


----------



## jbr05ki

Flashed the latest nightly (2012-08-27) and the lock screen is off center. Only problem so far.


----------



## VegasRomeo

jbr05ki said:


> Flashed the latest nightly (2012-08-27) and the lock screen is off center. Only problem so far.


That's the only thing so far from I see also

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## jbr05ki

Oh Nightlies....


----------



## sarkozy

jbr05ki said:


> Flashed the latest nightly (2012-08-27) and the lock screen is off center. Only problem so far.


8/27 Jellybro build is just fine. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeeFrmCali

Is anyone else having trouble with outgoing MMS ? I can't get them to send but I can receive them.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN

GeeFrmCali said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with outgoing MMS ? I can't get them to send but I can receive them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


No issues here just sent one earlier


----------



## GeeFrmCali

KeithN said:


> No issues here just sent one earlier


Hmmm. Because when I try to send one all it says it sending , maybe its just my carrier .

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BBrad

I need some help I on build 4 edited for the showcase and on a froyo modem ee25 I get 3g and can make out calls but I can't receive calls and I cant do anything with text messaging


----------



## jbr05ki

@GEEFRMCALI my mms works fine on the latest nightly on VZW.


----------



## GeeFrmCali

jbr05ki said:


> @GEEFRMCALI my mms works fine on the latest nightly on VZW.


I'm on an alt carrier.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbr05ki

Try SetDNS from the Play Store and enter your carrier's info in there.


----------



## VegasRomeo

Has anyone had issues with using desk clock? Usually when I put phone in the dock the desk clock window pops up. Its been popping up and disappearing right away and re-loads my launcher every time which takes up to a min. Sound doesn't work when plugged into dock but plays out of phone and have the dock option in settings checked.
Not a big issue just seeing if anyone has any ideas. Also anyone know why I can't keep my keyboard active. It still changes back to default on every reboot.

Sent from my ~icy hot~ Devilish SCH-1500 Fassy !


----------



## larryp1962

BBrad said:


> I need some help I on build 4 edited for the showcase and on a froyo modem ee25 I get 3g and can make out calls but I can't receive calls and I cant do anything with text messaging


Thats the reason why you dont use the EE25 froyo radio.

You need the EH09,EI20 or FE29 Radio

I'm running the FE29 on my showcase


----------



## BBrad

I have the dock issue but not the keyboard one. And I'm still having trouble with my modem need some help lol


----------



## BBrad

Oh thanks Larry I tried that but it keeps getting stuck in Odin like the ROM don't want me flashing a new modem


----------



## larryp1962

BBrad said:


> Oh thanks Larry I tried that but it keeps getting stuck in Odin like the ROM don't want me flashing a new modem


hmmm.. you can always odin back to EE25 then use the "simple upgrade tool " to update to the C Spire stock FE29 update and flash back up


----------



## BBrad

I have the e120 full flash it just won't work it seems anything too do with gingerbread won't work on my phone I got stuck 3 times at the official update and finnaly got too giggervread but then I has so many problems I flashed back too froyo I have no idea why my phone hats gingerbread even gingerbread custom ROMs boot looped on this phone its weird


----------



## BBrad

Do you have any idea why the modem gets stuck in Odin the status bar goes all the way and its like it won't say success and apply it. I've tried different USB ports and the stock cable


----------



## GeeFrmCali

I think I have to restore my APN but I can't find a way to do that .

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962

BBrad said:


> I have the e120 full flash it just won't work it seems anything too do with gingerbread won't work on my phone I got stuck 3 times at the official update and finnaly got too giggervread but then I has so many problems I flashed back too froyo I have no idea why my phone hats gingerbread even gingerbread custom ROMs boot looped on this phone its weird


Did you try and upgrage from EE25 to the FE29 update using the simple upgrade tool? you have to be on froyo or eclair to be able to upgrade.. you cant already be on ginger bread and the upgrade tool to work


----------



## BBrad

No I just flashed the ROM a thought when its running I could just upgrade the modem through Odin I didn't know it would keep freezin


----------



## larryp1962

BBrad said:


> No I just flashed the ROM a thought when its running I could just upgrade the modem through Odin I didn't know it would keep freezin


Your supposed to be able too just flash the modem. I even had problems before flashing just the modem before also.

So i did as i said in above post doing the FE29 update via simple upgrade tool from EE25 & dialing *228 to activate


----------



## BBrad

Awww I hate too go back too stock lol but if I must ok


----------



## BBrad

Wow nvm the froyo modem all suddenly decided it was gonna work and do everything right I can text call 3g everything now hmmm is this even possible on a froyo modem I thought there not suppose too work


----------



## GeeFrmCali

Can anyone help on letting me know how I can get my apns restored ?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BBrad

Sorry dude I don't know anything about apns or I would help


----------



## larryp1962

GeeFrmCali said:


> I think I have to restore my APN but I can't find a way to do that .
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


What carrier are you with?


----------



## showcasemodr

GeeFrmCali said:


> I think I have to restore my APN but I can't find a way to do that .
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Open your voice dialer and say "Open APNs" and then add your apn. Make sure to save it and select it on the main APN screen.

By the way, what carrier are you on? You will want to make sure your build prop numeric matches your apn.


----------



## GeeFrmCali

im on Cricket wireless . i flashed all the way back to gingerbread andmms still wont send .


----------



## showcasemodr

GeeFrmCali said:


> im on Cricket wireless . i flashed all the way back to gingerbread andmms still wont send .


if it doesnt work on stock gb then you might have other problems

For cm10 you would need to have the build prop and apns_config edited for cricket to get mms to work, similar the edits that need to made for carriers other than verizon.


----------



## GeeFrmCali

it was working with gb when i first got my data fix (EvDo) and after i flashed to cm10 and when back now its not

do any of you know how to edit the build prop and apn ?


----------



## jbreakfield

BBrad said:


> Wow nvm the froyo modem all suddenly decided it was gonna work and do everything right I can text call 3g everything now hmmm is this even possible on a froyo modem I thought there not suppose too work


I still suggest that you update your modem to at least EI20, preferably FE29... you get much better reception with these, and better data connection.


----------



## jbreakfield

larryp1962 said:


> Your supposed to be able too just flash the modem. I even had problems before flashing just the modem before also.
> 
> So i did as i said in above post doing the FE29 update via simple upgrade tool from EE25 & dialing *228 to activate


Hey larry,

Once you've installed the Simple Upgrade Tool, you can go to the folder C:\Program Files\Samsung Electronics\SimpleUpgradeTool\SCH-I500_CSpire\Binary then pick the .tar file that you need, and use Odin to flash the update... works like a charm. There's one to update from EE25, and one to update from EI20.


----------



## IamUmpire57

Running jt's 20120819 CM10 build. I caught myself looking but did not see it so I will ask. Can anyone point me to a location where there are instructions on adding boot animation sounds? I have changed the bootanimation but no sound. If I missed an obvious place then I apologize in advance.


----------



## BBrad

Anybody got a working heimdall link for our phones? It seems Odin is a piece of crap and a unreliable one at that.


----------



## larryxw

Anyone know who to notify that the link to today's nightly (8-30-2012) is broken.


----------



## phatboy5015

I tried reading this whole thread, but its pretty long. Are there any good kernels for CM10?


----------



## BBrad

Yea the devil kernel its real stable and good. What build are on? I may can get you a link


----------



## phatboy5015

BBrad said:


> Yea the devil kernel its real stable and good. What build are on? I may can get you a link


Build 4 for Showcase


----------



## BBrad

OK when I get back home I'll post a link I'm on the same build as you


----------



## BBrad

Here ya go http://db.tt/CxSjA3VA WARNING: devil kernels sum times boot loop or error you out if that happens just reflash build 4 2 times in a row and you should be golden again.
If it worked good for you reply back


----------



## larryp1962

jbreakfield said:


> Hey larry,
> 
> Once you've installed the Simple Upgrade Tool, you can go to the folder C:\Program Files\Samsung Electronics\SimpleUpgradeTool\SCH-I500_CSpire\Binary then pick the .tar file that you need, and use Odin to flash the update... works like a charm. There's one to update from EE25, and one to update from EI20.


Cool, thx for the info


----------



## phatboy5015

BBrad said:


> Here ya go http://db.tt/CxSjA3VA WARNING: devil kernels sum times boot loop or error you out if that happens just reflash build 4 2 times in a row and you should be golden again.
> If it worked good for you reply back


Which one do you use?


----------



## BBrad

Flash both the lp one first then the devil one. The lp is the build 5 for the showcase


----------



## VegasRomeo

IamUmpire57 said:


> Running jt's 20120819 CM10 build. I caught myself looking but did not see it so I will ask. Can anyone point me to a location where there are instructions on adding boot animation sounds? I have changed the bootanimation but no sound. If I missed an obvious place then I apologize in advance.


Jt said there wasn't an option to add sound to bootanimation on cm10. I asked the same thing awhile ago. You use to be able to just add the boot animation sound to /system/media with root explorer or a similar apk , where you add the bootanimation zip.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Did the ROM and kernel work good phat boy?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeithN

I'll add a bunch of download links to the op so they are easier to track. Anything else that might be useful let me know and I'll add,


----------



## VegasRomeo

KeithN said:


> I'll add a bunch of download links to the op so they are easier to track. Anything else that might be useful let me know and I'll add,


Thank You sir

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge

I may be out of the loop. Does any of the work on making torch.apk functional affect the broken flash in the camera app? That is to say the flash will not work unless you toggle it off/on


----------



## ufcfan72

AuroEdge said:


> I may be out of the loop. Does any of the work on making torch.apk functional affect the broken flash in the camera app? That is to say the flash will not work unless you toggle it off/on


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/30744-[ALPHA][ROM][4.1.1]-CyanogenMod-10-for-Samsung-Fascinate---Updated-08/19#entry928821
[ALPHA][ROM]
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Flashlight works from me

Fascinating AOKP Jelly Bean Sept 3 Devil 1.2.1...


----------



## AuroEdge

On 09/02 you still have to toggle autoflash off/on to function


----------



## jt1134

AuroEdge said:


> On 09/02 you still have to toggle autoflash off/on to function


Its been a bug for a while.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sushiguy732

Can anyone give me insight into my issue? I am running CM10 nighties on my VZW Fascinate and they are STELLAR! However I am having one major issue. When a call comes in my phone does not ring. And yes, I do have a ringtone selected.  Has anyone else come across this issue? Know a fix??


----------



## KaptinKrunK

sushiguy732 said:


> Can anyone give me insight into my issue? I am running CM10 nighties on my VZW Fascinate and they are STELLAR! However I am having one major issue. When a call comes in my phone does not ring. And yes, I do have a ringtone selected.  Has anyone else come across this issue? Know a fix??


Have you turned up the sound?

Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 3rd Devil 1.1.2...


----------



## sushiguy732

KaptinKrunK said:


> Have you turned up the sound?
> 
> Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 3rd Devil 1.1.2...


Of course.....


----------



## KaptinKrunK

sushiguy732 said:


> Of course.....


Sorry I've read of ppl having the issue but I haven't so idk

Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 3rd Devil 1.1.2...


----------



## jbr05ki

Did you uncheck "Safe headset volume" setting?


----------



## VegasRomeo

sushiguy732 said:


> Can anyone give me insight into my issue? I am running CM10 nighties on my VZW Fascinate and they are STELLAR! However I am having one major issue. When a call comes in my phone does not ring. And yes, I do have a ringtone selected.  Has anyone else come across this issue? Know a fix??


have u tried turning up and down the volume a few times after u flashed? That worked in the past for me. But never had that issue more then that one time awhile ago

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sushiguy732

Thanks all for the answers.... What I discovered was it had something to do with the profile setting. I played around with that and now it seems to work.


----------



## Not_So_There

For other like me who care, native facebook syncing of phone numbers, email, and photos has returned in the most recent nightly.

EDIT: I take that back. It shows up as if it is now an something you can sync agan but nothing happens and nothing syncs with it.


----------



## jt1134

Not_So_There said:


> For other like me who care, native facebook syncing of phone numbers, email, and photos has returned in the most recent nightly.
> 
> EDIT: I take that back. It shows up as if it is now an something you can sync agan but nothing happens and nothing syncs with it.


Its something that will never be merged by cm. Facebook needs to fix their app to conform to androids API.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

jt1134 said:


> Its something that will never be merged by cm. Facebook needs to fix their app to conform to androids API.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Because your the man jt and way ahead of facebook lol they cant keep up with all cm10 greatness lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sypherz28

I am not a noob at this but I know i must be making a noob mistake.

Everytime I flash a new nightly with gapps and devil the phone bootloops to death. Odinville follows with a fresh install of the same CM10/gapps/Devil and all will work until I have to update again. Is there a new flashing process with JB or something?

Edit: It actually doesn't boot loop but instead loads to the Cyanogenmod ferris wheel and spins into infinity.


----------



## AuroEdge

Zuckerberg supposedly is forcing all of his iphone developers to use android devices so they can see how terrible the app is. FriendCaster is the way to go for the time being


----------



## dedned

sypherz28 said:


> I am not a noob at this but I know i must be making a noob mistake.
> 
> Everytime I flash a new nightly with gapps and devil the phone bootloops to death. Odinville follows with a fresh install of the same CM10/gapps/Devil and all will work until I have to update again. Is there a new flashing process with JB or something?
> 
> Edit: It actually doesn't boot loop but instead loads to the Cyanogenmod ferris wheel and spins into infinity.


Have you tried hitting the home button when its stuck in the animation. That has worked for me in the past.


----------



## KeithN

sypherz28 said:


> I am not a noob at this but I know i must be making a noob mistake.
> 
> Everytime I flash a new nightly with gapps and devil the phone bootloops to death. Odinville follows with a fresh install of the same CM10/gapps/Devil and all will work until I have to update again. Is there a new flashing process with JB or something?
> 
> Edit: It actually doesn't boot loop but instead loads to the Cyanogenmod ferris wheel and spins into infinity.


What about wiping? I have had no issues flashing the new nightly and gapps, with no wipe. So i don't know why you would be getting that.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

I have found d when trying to restore a backup of a different ROM install the ROM your trying to restore then restore all should be good

Fascinating Devil Helly Bean Aug 3rd Devil 1.1.2...


----------



## jbr05ki

Anyone have camera problems?

When I tap to focus it goes red right away. Also, swiping from right to left doesn't open the preview gallery.

Been like that on the past couple nightlies.


----------



## jt1134

jbr05ki said:


> Anyone have camera problems?
> 
> When I tap to focus it goes red right away. Also, swiping from right to left doesn't open the preview gallery.
> 
> Been like that on the past couple nightlies.


lots of discussion here: http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/22952/


----------



## jbr05ki

jt1134 said:


> lots of discussion here: http://review.cyanog....com/#/c/22952/


Thanks!

So this means it's going to be reverted back on the next nightly.


----------



## jt1134

jbr05ki said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So this means it's going to be reverted back on the next nightly.


Yeah, pinch to zoom is pretty useless so it was reverted.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## froz

Anyone have issues streaming Pandora?

and why am i so retarded that I can't find the search button on the forums anymore?


----------



## Shipyaad

froz said:


> and why am i so retarded that I can't find the search button on the forums anymore?


I can't find it either.


----------



## VegasRomeo

If anyone's interested I found this surfaceflinger_fix.zip to help get rid of some of the lag in CM10 based roms (CM10, Paranoid Android, Jellybro, etc...) Just flash the zip file.

Surfaceflinger_fix.zip
http://db.tt/nEO0MJOM

[JB] [CM10] Pure Devilish HYBRD: PARANOID ANDROID {Devil 1.4.1}


----------



## eibbed0001

Please excuse me if this is covered somewhere already, but is there a way to hide the battery charging notification when the phone is off? I like to turn my phone off overnight and let it charge but when I do that the battery indicator stays on seemingly indefinitely. Surely at some point that will burn into the screen? I tried searching online but I must not be able to pin down the right keywords to find an answer. Thanks!


----------



## Syndacate

eibbed0001 said:


> Please excuse me if this is covered somewhere already, but is there a way to hide the battery charging notification when the phone is off? I like to turn my phone off overnight and let it charge but when I do that the battery indicator stays on seemingly indefinitely. Surely at some point that will burn into the screen? I tried searching online but I must not be able to pin down the right keywords to find an answer. Thanks!


Why not just not turn it off? I never turn my phone off, never know if you'll get an important call while you sleep...but even if you won't, you don't really gain anything from it, these phones charge in like 4 hours on base battery, actually less.

Though I'd have to imagine the battery animation that shows up when the phone is charging isn't dictated by the OS since the kernel image isn't even loaded...so I really don't know anything that can be done here, it has to be implemented lower level than OS, and I don't think that's able to be overwritten.


----------



## VegasRomeo

Here is a Flash Player for jb if anyone wants it. Even works on stock browser.









Flash Player v 11.1.115.17 jb
http://db.tt/3X4v0LlQ

For some reason it doesn't, let me know. i have 2 other versions.

[JB] [CM10] Pure Devilish HYBRD: PARANOID ANDROID {Devil 1.4.1}


----------



## AuroEdge

Haven't heard much from the CM team. Something new on the horizon or have things settled down?


----------



## jt1134

AuroEdge said:


> Haven't heard much from the CM team. Something new on the horizon or have things settled down?


Plenty of new features getting added, check out the nightly changelogs. I haven't worked on the fascinate much lately since most of the hardware is working well.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## AuroEdge

Autoflash fix? https://github.com/cyanogenmod/android_device_samsung_aries-common/commit/b661312dc3ef806feffd212f94269f93454b30b9


----------



## mwebs13

Ok..maybe I am stupid... Where can I find the navigation bar for the Fascinate on this build?? My bottom 4 navigation buttons stopped working so I need the navigation buttons for my phone to be "functional"..


----------



## jt1134

mwebs13 said:


> Ok..maybe I am stupid... Where can I find the navigation bar for the Fascinate on this build?? My bottom 4 navigation buttons stopped working so I need the navigation buttons for my phone to be "functional"..


That feature is not included. There's a system property that can be used to enable them, try googling for it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## ricon0820

mwebs13 said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with the NFL Mobile app?? I can't seem to get it to work. It errors out saying "NFL Mobile is an exclusive service for Verizon Wireless customers. Please visit yada yada yada ...UID:JTBH3KOTPWT3R .. Anyone else getting this?


As of today 9/16, i just updated mine and its says the same thing


----------



## ricon0820

Ive noticed that we no longer have the option to change the battery status to a percentage in the display settings. ?????


----------



## freshveggies

ricon0820 said:


> Ive noticed that we no longer have the option to change the battery status to a percentage in the display settings. ?????


System Settings
- System
- Status Bar
- Battery status style
Then select how you want it displayed.

I'm showing battery status as percentage now.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge

Could somebody explain what the new vsync ioctl changes will do?


----------



## chicolom

jt1134 said:


> Plenty of new features getting added, check out the nightly changelogs.


Where do you view the changelogs?

Thanks!

EDIT: I think I may have found it. Is it this "BBQlog" site? http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/#fascinatemtd/cm10/next


----------



## jt1134

AuroEdge said:


> Could somebody explain what the new vsync ioctl changes will do?


The original way of communicating vsync updates was done via uevent. This caused a lot of unnecessary spam going to the uevent observer, which caused rild processes to freak out. This caused high CPU usage affecting battery drain, and was a likely cause of the radio issues we've had on earlier jellybean builds.

The new implementation uses a ioctl to send vsync events and reduces system load and keeps the rild processes from going nuts every time the GPU updates.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## chicolom

Were there more partition layout changes recently? I flashed to the latest nightly 9/16 coming from a nightly from early September and it wiped all my data. I tried to do a nandroid restore and it failed and went into a boot loop. Now I have to Odin the phone to try and get back to a CM10 build.

Dangit, I just realized I flashed a 9/16 CM 9 build instead of CM10.


----------



## jbr05ki

chicolom said:


> Were there more partition layout changes recently? I flashed to the latest nightly 9/16 coming from a nightly from early September and it wiped all my data. I tried to do a nandroid restore and it failed and went into a boot loop. Now I have to Odin the phone to try and get back to a CM10 build.
> 
> Dangit, I just realized I flashed a 9/16 CM 9 build instead of CM10.


HAHAHAHAH!!!

It happens.


----------



## freshveggies

chicolom said:


> Were there more partition layout changes recently? I flashed to the latest nightly 9/16 coming from a nightly from early September and it wiped all my data. I tried to do a nandroid restore and it failed and went into a boot loop. Now I have to Odin the phone to try and get back to a CM10 build.
> 
> Dangit, I just realized I flashed a 9/16 CM 9 build instead of CM10.


I came close to doing that with a CM7 file, but luckily I noticed just before I installed it. The CM7 & CM9 nightlies are mixed in on the same download page as the CM10 files. Everyone should double check what they are doing.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Getting pissed I cant add attachments to emails on newest gmail! 
Does anyone know any apks to add attachments in new gmail. Havent found any. ones i tried dont work...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Has has any one had wifi issues? Seems lately my wifi goes up and down a bit and the router is like 10 feet away. When I get on the browser, Facebook, etc... or other apks that use the internet, it will go 3g to 1x almost everytime when in the apk's and on wifi.. But returns to 3g a little after exiting. Really pissing me off and haven't been able to find out what the deal is with it.... Any ideas on what to do or why this might be happening? Do you think its a kernel issue or a Rom issue?


----------



## BBrad

My WiFi stopped working then in a about a week my ROM started having system has stopped warnings causing a battery pool then it got so extreme I had too switch ROMs right now I'm on black beans by boy would love too come back too cm 10 but gonna wait for them too fix the problems

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge

Thank you for the explanation. On reboot avoid poor WiFi in settings will uncheck itself.


----------



## VegasRomeo

VegasRomeo said:


> Has has any one had wifi issues? Seems lately my wifi goes up and down a bit and the router is like 10 feet away. When I get on the browser, Facebook, etc... or other apks that use the internet, it will go 3g to 1x almost everytime when in the apk's and on wifi.. But returns to 3g a little after exiting. Really pissing me off and haven't been able to find out what the deal is with it.... Any ideas on what to do or why this might be happening? Do you think its a kernel issue or a Rom issue?


Hmm...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## eibbed0001

The update for Google Maps is 6.80MB but my phone won't allow me to install it and keeps soft rebooting. Rats.


----------



## eibbed0001

On the other hand, I had just installed the latest nightly so maybe that was the problem. I continued to get reboots. Eventually it started a bootloop situation so I'm currently doing a nandroid restore. I don't know what this means or what it could mean for other people but I'm writing this anyway. 



eibbed0001 said:


> The update for Google Maps is 6.80MB but my phone won't allow me to install it and keeps soft rebooting. Rats.


----------



## IamUmpire57

I had the Google Maps not updating problem so I uninstalled then reinstalled it from the market and it installed with the updated version.


----------



## AuroEdge

9/20 nightly is missing from server


----------



## VegasRomeo

Does anyone have a datafix.zip & verizon fascinate apn settings they can send me?

My data and wifi are all wack. went back to stock twice, odin ed the radio again, re-activated and isnt fixed no matter what build. when wifi and 3g are in and out. Im on stock kernel . I have done everything i know of, cant figure it out.

thanks


----------



## jbr05ki

VegasRomeo said:


> Does anyone have a datafix.zip & verizon fascinate apn settings they can send me?
> 
> My data and wifi are all wack. went back to stock twice, odin ed the radio again, re-activated and isnt fixed no matter what build. when wifi and 3g are in and out. Im on stock kernel . I have done everything i know of, cant figure it out.
> 
> thanks


If you have one, activate another SMARTPHONE (not regular) then reactivte your Fascinate. Should fix the data problem.


----------



## VegasRomeo

jbr05ki said:


> If you have one, activate another SMARTPHONE (not regular) then reactivte your Fascinate. Should fix the data problem.


damn no other phone laying around lol will that screw with my unlimited data if i activated a diff phone?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbr05ki

If it's not a smartphone yeah.


----------



## sheradrax

VegasRomeo said:


> damn no other phone laying around lol will that screw with my unlimited data if i activated a diff phone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Try calling and asking them to reset your connection?


----------



## BBrad

That isn't just you Vegas I think service on these phones just suck in general

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sigmapijt

how can i get google play back on cm10? i cant get apps like ebay, facebook etc?


----------



## 94SupraTT

Is anyone experiencing lag when using the messing pop-up? It takes about 5 to 10 seconds for my keyboard to pop-up.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Im trying to install an apk and its saying free up some space and its only 6 mb. i got enough space dont know why its not letting me. started after fixing permissions..any ideas?


















Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronlawyer

I am looking for some guidance in getting my MMS to send after flashing my rom to CM 10

My carrier is Ntelos, phone is samsung sch-i500

I used this rom: CryanogenMod version 10-20120919-Nightly-ntelos.showcasemtd

Everything else seems to work great, even the gps.

I looked for access to APN info but couldn't find it.....more over i'm not 100% sure I know Ntelos correct APN info to get the MMS to work correctly.

Thanks in advance, any help is greatly appreciated, I'm just a novice at this looking to get the most out of my phone.

For my reference I found ntleos apn info:


Code:


<br />
NTELOS **THESE SETTINGS ARE CONFIRMED WORKING**MANY THANKS TO JWnSC**<br />
APN Name: USCC<br />
Numeric: 31000<br />
MCC: 310<br />
MNC: 00<br />
APN: USCC<br />
User: USCC<br />
Server: *<br />
Password: *<br />
Proxy:<br />
Port:<br />
MMS proxy:<br />
MMS port:<br />
MMS protocol:<br />
MMSC: [URL=http://mms.ntelospcs]http://mms.ntelospcs[/URL].net<br />
Type:<br />


----------



## sarkozy

JT, care to comment on the aries-specific kernel changes in the last day or so? Afraid I'm not following along with what's happening with the HAL and CPU stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jt1134

sarkozy said:


> JT, care to comment on the aries-specific kernel changes in the last day or so? Afraid I'm not following along with what's happening with the HAL and CPU stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Changes have been added to the framework and the kernel to allow "hints" from android via the power HAL. The hints tell the kernel to ramp up a certain amount and/or stay there for however long when you touch the screen, turn the screen on/off or scroll, etc.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbr05ki

the return of datadata partition on the horizon?


----------



## jt1134

jbr05ki said:


> the return of datadata partition on the horizon?


The next nightly will have the new partition arrangement.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Italiandevil0505

jt1134 said:


> The next nightly will have the new partition arrangement.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Is that going to wipe data?


----------



## jt1134

Italiandevil0505 said:


> Is that going to wipe data?


Yes.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## eibbed0001

Update: I just read the other thread and will plan accordingly. Thanks!

So it's best to plan on wiping caches and data before installing the 9/26 nightly? Or is that for the nightly after that? Because I will definitely run a Nandroid before doing so.

Thanks for keeping up the work for the Fassy!


----------



## KeithN

eibbed0001 said:


> Update: I just read the other thread and will plan accordingly. Thanks!
> 
> So it's best to plan on wiping caches and data before installing the 9/26 nightly? Or is that for the nightly after that? Because I will definitely run a Nandroid before doing so.
> 
> Thanks for keeping up the work for the Fassy!


The script will stop and tell you that the partitions are not compatible and to flash again. So you have to attempt to flash twice before it will go through and repartition. I had the new layout in a 9/25 build of CM10 (not one of CMs uploaded nightlies).


----------



## jbr05ki

USB connection isn't working in the latest build for me. Anyone else? Sept 27 rom.

NM dat shit work after rebuut #shouldaknownbetta


----------



## VegasRomeo

jbr05ki said:


> USB connection isn't working in the latest build for me. Anyone else? Sept 27 rom.


When trying to connect usb storage it kicks phone into rebooting everytime and doesnt connect
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## 94SupraTT

Works for me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

94SupraTT said:


> Works for me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


hmm. haven't tried it since i flashed the new build. but will when i get home. curious now

Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## sheradrax

This is the first build I have reliably been able to mount my sd card actually.


----------



## VegasRomeo

i have issues getting into download mode no matter what cord i use. anyone have any ideas on this? takes for ever repeatedly pressing the side buttons. holding them doesn't do it. should i go back to before the EH03 twgb ? first fassy, like over a year go ago i had no issues. last 3 fassys had issues getting into download mode but been going from the gb not froyo. It's the only thing i can think of. feel like I'm gunna bust my buttons trying to get there for how much i have to press them repeatedly to get into download mode...and yes i pit every time when i odin back to stock. ... starting to frustrate me. takes me prolly 10x the time to get there then all of u

Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## sheradrax

VegasRomeo said:


> i have issues getting into download mode no matter what cord i use. anyone have any ideas on this? takes for ever repeatedly pressing the side buttons. holding them doesn't do it. should i go back to before the EH03 twgb ? first fassy, like over a year go ago i had no issues. last 3 fassys had issues getting into download mode but been going from the gb not froyo. It's the only thing i can think of. feel like I'm gunna bust my buttons trying to get there for how much i have to press them repeatedly to get into download mode...and yes i pit every time when i odin back to stock. ... starting to frustrate me. takes me prolly 10x the time to get there then all of u
> 
> Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


You know you only need to hold down the volume down button right?


----------



## VegasRomeo

sheradrax said:


> You know you only need to hold down the volume down button right?


Yes but have to go back and forth on volume up and down to eventually trigger it . No idea thought it was USB cord but used multiple ones and same thing. Is what it is at this point. Just takes forever lol just curious if anyone had herd of issue like this. >_>

Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## AuroEdge

On 9/27 nightly. Left it charging overnight and woke to it in standby charging mode (white battery icon)


----------



## KeithN

VegasRomeo said:


> i have issues getting into download mode no matter what cord i use. anyone have any ideas on this? takes for ever repeatedly pressing the side buttons. holding them doesn't do it. should i go back to before the EH03 twgb ? first fassy, like over a year go ago i had no issues. last 3 fassys had issues getting into download mode but been going from the gb not froyo. It's the only thing i can think of. feel like I'm gunna bust my buttons trying to get there for how much i have to press them repeatedly to get into download mode...and yes i pit every time when i odin back to stock. ... starting to frustrate me. takes me prolly 10x the time to get there then all of u
> 
> Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


The rom has nothing to do with download mode. As far as I know even flashing back to stock shouldn't touch it. Mine works for me just like it always has and should, usb in and vol down held until download comes up. What does it do when you try to do it like normal, just sit in the black screen with nothing happening? And it does the same thing with multiple cords that work fine with other devices and while your phone is on?


----------



## Syndacate

^ This. Download mode isn't tied to the ROM. Not even sure if the memory segment where the download mode code is is even modifiable.

Try a different computer I'd say, if multiple USB cables aren't working. The USB port could be fucked on the phone, Windows could be pissy at the ports for some reason, etc.


----------



## VegasRomeo

Syndacate said:


> ^ This. Download mode isn't tied to the ROM. Not even sure if the memory segment where the download mode code is is even modifiable.
> 
> Try a different computer I'd say, if multiple USB cables aren't working. The USB port could be fucked on the phone, Windows could be pissy at the ports for some reason, etc.


Thanks Syndicate & Keith . That must of been it. Went and used a different computer and no issues. Had to been a port issue or something. 
Thanks again for your help guys 
Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## 94SupraTT

Is google now running slow for anyone else? It takes about four seconds to come up for me on average. Everything else on this rom is near perfect. I'm on the 10/3 nightly.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jt1134

94SupraTT said:


> Is google now running slow for anyone else? It takes about four seconds to come up for me on average. Everything else on this rom is near perfect. I'm on the 10/3 nightly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


A lot of Google services are super slow, since we don't have a lot of RAM to work with. Not much can be done about that.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BBrad

Virtual ram? Off the SD? Is that a option

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jt1134

BBrad said:


> Virtual ram? Off the SD? Is that a option
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Putting a swap partition on the sdcard is pretty easy, but not really very beneficial in most cases as most sdcards are pretty slow and it would end up wearing the card out faster. Perhaps I'll look into adding zram support or something.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BBrad

Oh yea forgot about zram is out any good?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

I'm running devil for now and I was wondering which is better zram or swap

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheradrax

BBrad said:


> I'm running devil for now and I was wondering which is better zram or swap
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


From my understanding zram is better for performance and it doesn't kill your sd card as fast. Plus unless you have a high class card it will lose effectiveness because of the slower r/w speeds.


----------



## 94SupraTT

jt1134 said:


> A lot of Google services are super slow, since we don't have a lot of RAM to work with. Not much can be done about that.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Honestly it's the only thing I've seen run slow. Thank you for all of your work on this ROM.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Alright I'll apply ZRAM also I got a high class SD









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge

Has there been talk among the Aries developers about the next phone(s) you all would switch to? Funny how it will influence the purchases of so many when that happens


----------



## BBrad

Yea I wonder which phone larryp and bboy will go too whatever they choose is what I'm choosing haha I love there support and ROMs









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge

On 10/03 nightly but don't think this problem is exclusive to it. Google Maps is causing a wakelock for a couple of hours or so a day making it the biggest battery drain for me. I do have Latitude enabled however this didn't happen in the recent past. Not sure if it's just the app or perhaps something in the OS.


----------



## LazerOrca

I can't get back into recovery for some reason or another... I am using the night build 09-30 CM10 from the http://cmports.sytes.net/ with the 1.6.1 devil kernel... I have tried it from the reboot menu (aka "long press the power button" menu), the three finger method, and tried booting recovery from ROM Manager...


----------



## KeithN

LazerOrca said:


> I can't get back into recovery for some reason or another... I am using the night build 09-30 CM10 from the http://cmports.sytes.net/ with the 1.6.1 devil kernel... I have tried it from the reboot menu (aka "long press the power button" menu), the three finger method, and tried booting recovery from ROM Manager...


Did you try from a terminal emulator?


----------



## BBrad

Yea that is a problem with devil kernel no recovery but the kernel works great I had too flash too stock before I could get back in my recovery

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeithN

I was able to get into recovery when I used it, and it does flash a recovery.


----------



## danielad

AuroEdge said:


> On 10/03 nightly but don't think this problem is exclusive to it. Google Maps is causing a wakelock for a couple of hours or so a day making it the biggest battery drain for me. I do have Latitude enabled however this didn't happen in the recent past. Not sure if it's just the app or perhaps something in the OS.


Yeah, I've noticed Google Maps eating a lot more battery as of late as well. I've got Latitude disabled though.


----------



## dedned

BBrad said:


> Yea that is a problem with devil kernel no recovery but the kernel works great I had too flash too stock before I could get back in my recovery
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Im having the same problem after flashing the devil kernel. If anyone figures something out without having to flash back to stock please let me know.


----------



## BBrad

Yea I've flashed devil 10 times all not booting or having errors like this let me give you a hint don't flash the devil hell srew with you lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge

Uninstalling Google Maps has led to a 25% battery improvement at this point in the day. Taking a shot in the dark, has something to do with limited RAM?


----------



## jt1134

AuroEdge said:


> Uninstalling Google Maps has led to a 25% battery improvement at this point in the day. Taking a shot in the dark, has something to do with limited RAM?


Unfortunately its a Google derp. This isn't the only device to have issues with maps.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## LazerOrca

KeithN said:


> Did you try from a terminal emulator?


yeah... tried that as well... it says there is no recovery


----------



## LazerOrca

The problem I have now is I don't have windows on this machine now... so i can't odin back to stock... I am using ubuntu, and as far as I know, there are no drivers for linux. Any ideas?


----------



## m0r0n3s

LazerOrca said:


> The problem I have now is I don't have windows on this machine now... so i can't odin back to stock... I am using ubuntu, and as far as I know, there are no drivers for linux. Any ideas?


Use Heimdal http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/
works better than Odin and you don't need drivers


----------



## LazerOrca

m0r0n3s said:


> Use Heimdal http://www.glassechi...ducts/heimdall/
> works better than Odin and you don't need drivers


getting "firmware.xml is missing" error using the heimdall front end


----------



## livinsac

having trouble with wifi tethering (note I'm using default kernel with 10/3 nightly).

1) Using native tether: Connects fine. 3g connection drops out upon trying to use internet from client. 3g connection comes back on phone after disconnecting client
2) Using wifi tether: Starts with errors--'Enable NAT rules-> failed' . I tried to use the old iptables commands that used to fix native tethering on old ICS builds. This did not improve the issue
3) Using foxfi wifi tether: Fails on starting hotspot->2. Says to use bluetooth.

Bluetooth tether via foxfi does work in connecting to tf201 though. I'm assuming usb tethering works (if not natively, at least through one of the usb tether apps).

Has anyone had similar issue with wifi tethering?


----------



## Syndacate

This may have been answered already, but if it was, I can't find it.

I've been having an issue (and I had it on sbrissen's AOSP JB 4.1.1). I'll go to wake it up (hit the power button), and the screen won't turn on. But it's not quite a sleep of death. I'll like hold the power button for like 2 seconds and the soft keys will light up (but no screen) and then I'll hit them and they'll flash (acknowledge the press) and then I'll like press the power button again and the screen will turn on, but maybe the lock screen will only flash for like 1 second (or less) then go away.

It won't wake up forever then finally I'll hit the right random combo and I'll get the lock screen back and everything will work.

It's like an ALMOST sleep of death, but with some response.

Not sure what this is, the 100Mhz CPU step is disabled, as it is by default. No kernel mods, no scripts, no nothing, default CM10 installation, formatted and factory reset prior to installation.


----------



## m0r0n3s

LazerOrca said:


> getting "firmware.xml is missing" error using the heimdall front end


You should be using the Flash tab, not the Load Package one.
Take a look at this Thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6372-question-about-heimdall-and-odin/


----------



## ricon0820

Anybody boot looping after flashing nightly build 2012-1007? I am. Please help!























Nevermind i fixed it thanks


----------



## KeithN

LazerOrca said:


> yeah... tried that as well... it says there is no recovery


The best option is find some way to get Odin or Heimdall to work. We don't have fastboot and I don''t think Rom Manager can install a recovery. I guess if you were really ambitious you could try to dd a recovery image to the correct partition. I've done it with another device (not a fascinate) but I'm not sure where or how it would work on this.


----------



## VegasRomeo

Has anyone tried or knows if Mobil Odin works with the fassy ?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Italiandevil0505

Anyone having issues with roaming on the mesmerize version. Every time I try turning on data while roaming I have to flash with odin back to stock just to get it to connect to any network.


----------



## Syndacate

Syndacate said:


> This may have been answered already, but if it was, I can't find it.
> 
> I've been having an issue (and I had it on sbrissen's AOSP JB 4.1.1). I'll go to wake it up (hit the power button), and the screen won't turn on. But it's not quite a sleep of death. I'll like hold the power button for like 2 seconds and the soft keys will light up (but no screen) and then I'll hit them and they'll flash (acknowledge the press) and then I'll like press the power button again and the screen will turn on, but maybe the lock screen will only flash for like 1 second (or less) then go away.
> 
> It won't wake up forever then finally I'll hit the right random combo and I'll get the lock screen back and everything will work.
> 
> It's like an ALMOST sleep of death, but with some response.
> 
> Not sure what this is, the 100Mhz CPU step is disabled, as it is by default. No kernel mods, no scripts, no nothing, default CM10 installation, formatted and factory reset prior to installation.


NOBODY is having this problem? I had it like 4x yesterday







. Some days it's worse than others. Just press the power button to wake and nothing. Almost like a sleep of death. It's annoying as hell.

Also been having a problem with Google Voice coming back on randomly...so I'll turn it off, then be texting an hour later and notice it's back on because there's a mic over my damn comma key.


----------



## AuroEdge

Syndacate said:


> NOBODY is having this problem? I had it like 4x yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Some days it's worse than others. Just press the power button to wake and nothing. Almost like a sleep of death. It's annoying as hell.
> 
> Also been having a problem with Google Voice coming back on randomly...so I'll turn it off, then be texting an hour later and notice it's back on because there's a mic over my damn comma key.


Nope


----------



## ufcfan72

Syndacate said:


> NOBODY is having this problem? I had it like 4x yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Some days it's worse than others. Just press the power button to wake and nothing. Almost like a sleep of death. It's annoying as hell.
> 
> Also been having a problem with Google Voice coming back on randomly...so I'll turn it off, then be texting an hour later and notice it's back on because there's a mic over my damn comma key.


I had the sleepy phone problem on the build from 10-3-12 for the Fascinate

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate

ufcfan72 said:


> I had the sleepy phone problem on the build from 10-3-12 for the Fascinate
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Perhaps I should try the nightlies, still using the 8-19 'official' build.


----------



## ufcfan72

Syndacate said:


> Perhaps I should try the nightlies, still using the 8-19 'official' build.


Dam!!
About time!!! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate

ufcfan72 said:


> Dam!!
> About time!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


lol, my phone is my daily, I stopped going nightlies back in the CM7 days. Typically worked great, but once in awhile I'd get hosed.

Though sometimes the official builds are few and far between!

EDIT:
Do you need to full erase before installing latest nightly over 8/19?


----------



## ufcfan72

Syndacate said:


> lol, my phone is my daily, I stopped going nightlies back in the CM7 days. Typically worked great, but once in awhile I'd get hosed.
> 
> Though sometimes the official builds are few and far between!
> 
> EDIT:
> Do you need to full erase before installing latest nightly over 8/19?


I recommend it. Quite a bit of changes it seems. I think the build from 9-27 repartitions the phone again.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge

I'm on the 10/13 Nightly, with the same apps I usually run except no more Google Maps. I have seen a couple of random reboots and twice my phone turns off over night. Not really sure how to pin this down

EDIT: May have been a false alarm. The reboots did happen with 10/13 build, 07/26 goo.im gapps package. One overnight shutdown happened with old gapps and one with 10/11 gapps. Phone seems to be running a lot better with new gapps and 10/14 build


----------



## AuroEdge

Just as an FYI to people, if you are not using Gingerbread Bootloaders you should be: http://forum.xda-dev...1&postcount=124
The file posted in that link contains that bootloader. Don't take my word for it but the full ODIN package CI500_VZW_EH03_GB_CM.tar should also contain these. If you're only installing the bootloader package then load it as *Bootloader* otherwise the full package is loaded as *PDA* and you still have to check *Phone Bootloader Update*. You choose the wrong flashing method and you brick your phone.

When you boot with the GB BLs flashed your sequence should be [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*SAMSUNG -> GALAXY S/CYANOGENMOD LOGOS -> CYANOGENMOD CIRCLE ANIMATION*. If you see Samsung and then Samsung again you're on much older BLs[/background]


----------



## eibbed0001

Is this in reference to using the Devil kernel only or does it apply to others as well?



AuroEdge said:


> Just as an FYI to people, if you are not using Gingerbread Bootloaders you should be: http://forum.xda-dev...1&postcount=124
> The file posted in that link contains that bootloader. Don't take my word for it but the full ODIN package CI500_VZW_EH03_GB_CM.tar should also contain these. If you're only installing the bootloader package then load it as *Bootloader* otherwise the full package is loaded as *PDA* and you still have to check *Phone Bootloader Update*. You choose the wrong flashing method and you brick your phone.
> 
> When you boot with the GB BLs flashed your sequence should be [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*SAMSUNG -> GALAXY S/CYANOGENMOD LOGOS -> CYANOGENMOD CIRCLE ANIMATION*. If you see Samsung and then Samsung again you're on much older BLs[/background]


----------



## AuroEdge

eibbed0001 said:


> Is this in reference to using the Devil kernel only or does it apply to others as well?


The boot sequence I listed is for (only recent?) CM10 Fascinate nightlies. You will also get a sequence change for Devil Kernel.

As far as advantages go to using the latest bootloader, only one I can confirm is that when your phone is shut down and you're charging... your power button will work without unplugging the phone. I can confirm that I have bootlooped my phone on the old bootloaders when trying to power it on. Others have speculated on better battery life, faster boot times, etc. I doubt those are true but somebody more knowledgeable like JT would have to comment


----------



## Syndacate

AuroEdge said:


> The boot sequence I listed is for (only recent?) CM10 Fascinate nightlies. You will also get a sequence change for Devil Kernel.
> 
> As far as advantages go to using the latest bootloader, only one I can confirm is that when your phone is shut down and you're charging... your power button will work without unplugging the phone. I can confirm that I have bootlooped my phone on the old bootloaders when trying to power it on. Others have speculated on better battery life, faster boot times, etc. I doubt those are true but somebody more knowledgeable like JT would have to comment


Either way, as much as I'm going to install this, and as much as it could fix some of these things, it shouldn't have any effect once the kernel image has been loaded. I'll do it when I get a sec, but I don't think it'll fix the issue I'm having.


----------



## jt1134

The bootloader initializes the hardware. Gingerbread and later bootloaders initialize the video hardware differently, which is why the boot screens appear differently based on which one is installed, so it could definitely be your problem.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Syndacate

jt1134 said:


> The bootloader initializes the hardware. Gingerbread and later bootloaders initialize the video hardware differently, which is why the boot screens appear differently based on which one is installed, so it could definitely be your problem.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Awesome, can't wait until I'm back at my comp to load that SOB up!


----------



## AuroEdge

Have signal quality options been explored in Cyanogen before? I've had a desire for them not long after purchasing my Droid. To elaborate I mean if signal is below a certain strength and/or the data connection cuts a number of times per given period -- mobile data service is disabled. There are a ton of use cases where this can go rightfully unnoticed. I'm kind of surprised the radio on the phone doesn't do a better job of this.

Then again, the autonomy of satellite hardware can be just as bad. That's another time & forum though


----------



## Italiandevil0505

Hey JT just wondering if the changes you make to fascinate get pushed to mesmerize, cause they don't show up in the changlog. Unless I am blind

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134

Italiandevil0505 said:


> Hey JT just wondering if the changes you make to fascinate get pushed to mesmerize, cause they don't show up in the changlog. Unless I am blind
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


The mesmerize tree inherits everything from the fascinate tree, so all fascinate changes are included. The way the change logs are generated this gets ignored though.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Syndacate

Syndacate said:


> Awesome, can't wait until I'm back at my comp to load that SOB up!


Didn't fix anything







. Going to see if I can get a log of this later today...but I doubt it. I might have to go back to an ICS based ROM...









EDIT:
On a side note, it's weird, I had a friend call me when it was 'dead' yesterday and it still rang, I touched in the center (where the option is) and slid to the right (answer) and it picked up just fine. It also ended the call just fine when I pressed where the 'end call' button would be. It inputs just fine, but the screen is just black until I can wake it up :-\.

Then when my alarm went off I pressed where the "snooze" half of the button would be, and it snoozed just fine. So it's definitely passing input through, and the phone works fine, screen just 'dies' for a bit after being off for awhile..


----------



## BBrad

Hey guys I don't know if aokp is related too cyanogenmod 10 but what are the differences I mean there's a toro, grouper, and a regular what's the difference between these?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge

BBrad said:


> Hey guys I don't know if aokp is related too cyanogenmod 10 but what are the differences I mean there's a toro, grouper, and a regular what's the difference between these?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Those are different devices i.e. not for the Fascinate


----------



## BBrad

Oh I was just wondering it always was weird too me why they were called that

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jebathan

Wondering if anyone else is having issues with the wireless radio on the Mesmerize nightlies? Everytime I reboot the phone I need to cycle the wireless for it to work, it pulls an ip successfully, but I can't go anywhere online and the wireless symbol in the tray is gray. Once I turn it off and back on it starts to work again. Though it seems to die randomly throughout the day and I need to just cycle it again.

I didn't have any issues with it when I was using the Fascinate nightlies, only noticed it since switching to the Mesmerize ones (I did a full data wipe when I switched over too).


----------



## jt1134

jebathan said:


> Wondering if anyone else is having issues with the wireless radio on the Mesmerize nightlies? Everytime I reboot the phone I need to cycle the wireless for it to work, it pulls an ip successfully, but I can't go anywhere online and the wireless symbol in the tray is gray. Once I turn it off and back on it starts to work again. Though it seems to die randomly throughout the day and I need to just cycle it again.
> 
> I didn't have any issues with it when I was using the Fascinate nightlies, only noticed it since switching to the Mesmerize ones (I did a full data wipe when I switched over too).


Try using /system/bin/pppd_runner from a fascinate ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Syndacate

My issue's logcat (the pseudo-SOD).

I was having the issue, I plugged it in, simply typed "adb logcat" - I didn't specify a specific kernel buffer to dump.

http://pastebin.com/ANbX86M4

Looks like the WM is aborting the draw for some reason. The "back-end" of the system still works, and after like 5 seconds (or whatever the timeout is) it 'shuts back off' - this would be where the screen *would* turn back off, if it was working right.

Any other buffer or anything I can dump to get a better log? This is kind of a shitty log, but I feel it's better than nothing, any use, JT? Anything in specific I can dump?


----------



## chicolom

I just noticed the "CM updater "feature. Very cool. Does anyone use this?

Is there a better way to download and install nightlies rather than manually downloading them to the SD card then manually booting into CWM and wiping stuff then installing them then installing Gapps?

How do most people do it? (Just trying to make sure there isn't an easier more automated process....)


----------



## jbr05ki

chicolom said:


> I just noticed the "CM updater "feature. Very cool. Does anyone use this?
> 
> Is there a better way to download and install nightlies rather than manually downloading them to the SD card then manually booting into CWM and wiping stuff then installing them then installing Gapps?
> 
> How do most people do it? (Just trying to make sure there isn't an easier more automated process....)


I use it to download the ROM then reboot to Recovery. If you install from the updater it doesn't wipe cache or dalvik and won't install GAPPS.

EDIT:
Wow. This app changes the CM update game:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cyandelta#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwiY29tLmN5YW5kZWx0YSJd


----------



## jebathan

jt1134 said:


> Try using /system/bin/pppd_runner from a fascinate ROM.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


That solved it. Thanks a bunch JT.


----------



## LazerOrca

m0r0n3s said:


> You should be using the Flash tab, not the Load Package one.
> Take a look at this Thread: http://rootzwiki.com...mdall-and-odin/


Ok this sort of helped me. I am absolutely clueless as to what I need to do still... I went under "flash" and loaded the "pit" file... no forced prompts and everything is still greyed out. I am not sure what I need to do with the "partitions". I decompressed the tar file and there is a collection of them now. I'm assuming I plug these into the different partitions? how will this effect my custom recovery?


----------



## eibbed0001

jbr05ki said:


> Wow. This app changes the CM update game:
> https://play.google....mN5YW5kZWx0YSJd


Thanks for the tip! I just used it to get the latest nightly and it worked perfectly. It even has an option to install a second zip after the ROM so I was able to set it to update the Gapps one automatically afterward.


----------



## IamUmpire57

Unfortunately I have to run ROMKonverter on the Fascinate to change it to Showcase beforehand thus I am not supported


----------



## ICE

Why has the samsung showcase not been an official release to cm10? You would think if you can take a fassy rom and change a few buildprop and apn settings then it would be easy to port to the showcase.. But if they are so closely related then why hasn't the showcase been added to cm10?


----------



## IamUmpire57

From what I understand is that since there are myriad various regional carriers that carry the showcase that it makes it difficult to support them all.


----------



## Syndacate

Syndacate said:


> My issue's logcat (the pseudo-SOD).
> 
> I was having the issue, I plugged it in, simply typed "adb logcat" - I didn't specify a specific kernel buffer to dump.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/ANbX86M4
> 
> Looks like the WM is aborting the draw for some reason. The "back-end" of the system still works, and after like 5 seconds (or whatever the timeout is) it 'shuts back off' - this would be where the screen *would* turn back off, if it was working right.
> 
> Any other buffer or anything I can dump to get a better log? This is kind of a shitty log, but I feel it's better than nothing, any use, JT? Anything in specific I can dump?


**bump

Anybody know a more significant area I can capture? I want to just roll back to ICS because JB is dying for me, but I want to capture a good log if I can while I still have JB loaded to help JB dev, even though this problem seems to be almost non-existant







.


----------



## jt1134

Syndacate said:


> **bump
> 
> Anybody know a more significant area I can capture? I want to just roll back to ICS because JB is dying for me, but I want to capture a good log if I can while I still have JB loaded to help JB dev, even though this problem seems to be almost non-existant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


A kernel log would probably be more enlightening, or use adb logcat -v time to get a log with timestamps to better pinpoint when the issue occurs.


----------



## jt1134

ICE said:


> Why has the samsung showcase not been an official release to cm10? You would think if you can take a fassy rom and change a few buildprop and apn settings then it would be easy to port to the showcase.. But if they are so closely related then why hasn't the showcase been added to cm10?


I don't have the time to try and manage a device that I don't own, which is used on a handful of different carriers, and has only a handful of users.


----------



## showcasemodr

IamUmpire57 said:


> Unfortunately I have to run ROMKonverter on the Fascinate to change it to Showcase beforehand thus I am not supported


Depending on what carrier you could just download it from this thread and flash it. that way you can bypass the RomKonverter step. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33342-romport-cm10-nightly-mesmerizeshowcase/


----------



## Syndacate

jt1134 said:


> A kernel log would probably be more enlightening, or use adb logcat -v time to get a log with timestamps to better pinpoint when the issue occurs.


I think my scheduler is fubar'd for some reason, every time I try and do anything (ie. change the min cpu freq) I get this error message puked all over the place:


> [ 10-25 02:34:33.472 298: 332 E/PowerHAL ]
> Error writing to /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/boostpulse: No such device


It's not just limited to CPU freq changes, though. ANY click on the screen or soft keys yields this (or more than one of these). Even when I'm not using the ONDEMAND CPU scheduler and have rebooted. This normal? Caught way too many of these to read on bootup, shut down, and any touch using:


> ./adb logcat -v long *:V


The SOD issue didn't happen at all today and thought it was odd, then I forgot I wasn't running ONDEMAND (I switched it last night). Think the problem is only there. Not sure why the error, though







.

Any special way to pull the log or just whatever is in /proc/kmsg when it happens?

EDIT:
Update on SOD issue. Apparently it was a problem with the scheduler. Not sure what the hell was going on. Yes I've been getting the error message from the power HAL that I noted above, no it hasn't stopped, BUT, the SOD issue has fixed itself. It fixed itself actually when I switched to the 'PERFORMANCE' scheduler, then rebooted.

I have since changed back to the default 'ON DEMAND' scheduler, rebooted, and have had none of these SOD issues since. I'm guessing this bug was a bad state somewhere with the scheduler, but switching schedulers once and rebooting fixed it. Been running ON DEMAND for awhile with none of those issues since. Hope that helps somebody out.

Still not sure why the power HAL is vomiting error messages but oh well :-\. Not about to dig into it to find out why. I feel ICS ran smoother than JB so I'll probably switch back to that (although I feel JB has better battery life).


----------



## kwineon

It appears that I am also having the same issue with APNs not saving (when selecting save from the menu). I believe that the Mesmerize build.prop numeric needs to be editted to be 310120, and the APN to reflect that.

Would this be possible in future nightlies?

Thanks JT for all your hard work!


----------



## kwineon

It appears that, even with editting the build.prop and the apn, it doesn't download the message ever. Any thoughts?

This is definitely a more recent issue too, because I didn't have this issue mid-October when using RomKonvertor (pre-mesmerizemtd nightlies).


----------



## AuroEdge

I'm guessing 4.2 will be merged in the near future?


----------



## jt1134

AuroEdge said:


> I'm guessing 4.2 will be merged in the near future?


Whenever it's released. Steve doesn't wait long for such things lol.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## eibbed0001

What uses the battery when the phone is off? Last night I turned off my phone when the battery was at 19% and this morning the battery was completely drained. It isn't a problem, I'm just curious what goes on when the phone is off. Thanks.


----------



## Syndacate

eibbed0001 said:


> What uses the battery when the phone is off? Last night I turned off my phone when the battery was at 19% and this morning the battery was completely drained. It isn't a problem, I'm just curious what goes on when the phone is off. Thanks.


Check the wifi sleep policy and and make sure it's not set to "never."

Settings >> wifi >> advanced.


----------



## eibbed0001

Thanks. I checked and it's set to never. I did some Googling but didn't find a definitive answer. I guess when I turn it off it thinks I'm not paying attention and has a party.











Syndacate said:


> Check the wifi sleep policy and and make sure it's not set to "never."
> 
> Settings >> wifi >> advanced.


----------



## Syndacate

eibbed0001 said:


> Thanks. I checked and it's set to never. I did some Googling but didn't find a definitive answer. I guess when I turn it off it thinks I'm not paying attention and has a party.


Go to your battery usage (settings >> battery) and list the top 5 things in order (top to bottom) along with the battery percentage, how long its been on battery (ie. how long since you've unplugged it), and how much you've used it since you unplugged it.

Also, do you keep wifi on? If so, is it scanning, connected, what?


----------



## eibbed0001

6h 34m 10s on battery
Android System 40%
Voice Calls 19%
Screen 13%
Cell standby 10%
K-9 Mail 8%
Phone idle 4%

I generally keep wi-fi off unless I plan on being active on the internet to browse or download.

I'm otherwise reasonably happy with the battery life. I'm just curious what happens when it's fully powered down and off that would take 19% of the power.


----------



## Syndacate

eibbed0001 said:


> 6h 34m 10s on battery
> Android System 40%
> Voice Calls 19%
> Screen 13%
> Cell standby 10%
> K-9 Mail 8%
> Phone idle 4%
> 
> I generally keep wi-fi off unless I plan on being active on the internet to browse or download.
> 
> I'm otherwise reasonably happy with the battery life. I'm just curious what happens when it's fully powered down and off that would take 19% of the power.


^ What was the battery life when those stats were taken? -.- Or was that the 81%?

Actually all those figures seem pretty normal, but 81% is a bit low for 6.5 hours. Nothing sticks out...what's the processor min/max freq and processor scheduler?


----------



## eibbed0001

Sorry - that was at 55% of the battery.



Syndacate said:


> ^ What was the battery life when those stats were taken? -.- Or was that the 81%?
> 
> Actually all those figures seem pretty normal, but 81% is a bit low for 6.5 hours. Nothing sticks out...what's the processor min/max freq and processor scheduler?


----------



## eibbed0001

I haven't made any changes to the processor settings. Here's what it has:

Current CPU frequency 100 MHz
CPU Governor ONDEMAND
Minimum CPU Frequency 100 MHz
Maximum CPU Frequency 1000 MHz
Set on boot is unchecked



Syndacate said:


> ^ What was the battery life when those stats were taken? -.- Or was that the 81%?
> 
> Actually all those figures seem pretty normal, but 81% is a bit low for 6.5 hours. Nothing sticks out...what's the processor min/max freq and processor scheduler?


----------



## Syndacate

eibbed0001 said:


> I haven't made any changes to the processor settings. Here's what it has:
> 
> Current CPU frequency 100 MHz
> CPU Governor ONDEMAND
> Minimum CPU Frequency 100 MHz
> Maximum CPU Frequency 1000 MHz
> Set on boot is unchecked


Hrm, sorry man, nothing sticks out, obviously except extremely fast battery bleeding.

This has been going on since JB and it didn't happen in ICS? If so, don't have much for ya :-\.


----------



## i love storms

Whether a smartphone is on or off it will be receiving cell signals. That would be my guess. Unplug your battery from the phone at night and it should keep its charge.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eibbed0001

Now I'm not sure what the deal was - tonight it wasn't responding to the power button even when the phone was on. I thought maybe it had run out of battery but then I received an email message and the notification sound came on. But the screen wouldn't come on by pressing any of the buttons. I finally was able to get it to reboot. Other than installing the nightly from last night (did that this morning) I haven't made any changes.

Currently the battery is at 27% and the top users are Android System at 39%, Screen at 25%, Voice Calls at 10%, and Cell Standby at 9%.

It's possible that I'm having a different issue and the battery usage while off is not really what the issue was. I'll have to backtrack through this thread and read more about the psuedo-sleep of death thing and see if it matches up. Weird.

Model SCH-I500
Android Version 4.1.2
Baseband EH03
Kernel 3.0.31-g559b0da
[email protected] #1
10-20121103-nightly-fascinatemtd
Build Date Sat Nov 3 
Build Number cm_fascinatemtd-userdebug 4.1.2 JZO54K


----------



## eibbed0001

I just read through some of the earlier posts and am trying Syndacate's trick of changing the Governor to "Performance" and rebooting. I'll leave it set that way overnight while it is off and charging and see how things go tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## jt1134

Ummmmmmmm......performance sets the CPU to max speed all the time, that has nothing but a negative impact on battery.

That said, nothing with the ROM, or any usage patterns has anything to do with the battery draining while the device is off. Batteries are going to lose a charge even when not being used, particularly if it is an older battery.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134

i love storms said:


> Whether a smartphone is on or off it will be receiving cell signals. That would be my guess. Unplug your battery from the phone at night and it should keep its charge.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


No. If its off, its off. Nothing is happening.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962

Turn your phone on airplane mode at night before you go to sleep at night. no notifications / back lights staying on / phone calls / no data usage

I only lose about 6% to 8 % over night

And when phone is on use the ondemand setting


----------



## Syndacate

jt1134 said:


> Ummmmmmmm......performance sets the CPU to max speed all the time, that has nothing but a negative impact on battery.
> 
> That said, nothing with the ROM, or any usage patterns has anything to do with the battery draining while the device is off. Batteries are going to lose a charge even when not being used, particularly if it is an older battery.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Yeah, I don't think the scheduler mattered, just that it was changed. Changed mine to performance, rebooted, no problems. Changed it back to ONDEMAND, no problems. Simply changing the scheduler completely fixed my pseudo-SOD issues. Probably a bad initial state of some sort.

Still have the power HAL errors referencing ondemand puked all over my debug, be it with the ondemand scheduler or not, but the pseudo-SOD has gone away with it so I say it's worth a try - took all of 2 minutes with reboot.

@eibbed0001
The point isn't to use a different scheduler, it's just to switch it to something else, even if just temporarily. After that you can put it to whatever you want, ON DEMAND is probably best for battery life, so just set it back to that...ie:
1. Set it to performance
2. check "set on boot"
3. reboot
4. set it to whatever scheduler you want (ie. on demand, probably would be best for battery life)
5. reboot

It should work without the reboot but it can't harm.

Did you have any battery issues with ICS?

I had issues with battery life when my phone was pseudo-SOD'ing, too, but I just attributed to the fact that I was clicking buttons non-stop in an attempt to un-fuck it. Give it a whirl.


----------



## eibbed0001

This morning after having it powered off and charging all night I powered it on and changed it back to ONDEMAND since that seemed to fix the issue for Syndacate. Hopefully that will solve the problem for me as well. I wasn't thinking the Performance setting was going to be a permanent setting, just a temporary switch.

I'm not sure if the battery has problems or if it was the SOD issue Syndacate was posting about. Still, I'm not opposed to buying a new battery if that seems like it could be beneficial. What is considered old for phone batteries? Mine is the original that came with the remanufactured phone I purchased about 22 months ago from Verizon. Is that old?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## AuroEdge

eibbed0001 said:


> This morning after having it powered off and charging all night I powered it on and changed it back to ONDEMAND since that seemed to fix the issue for Syndacate. Hopefully that will solve the problem for me as well. I wasn't thinking the Performance setting was going to be a permanent setting, just a temporary switch.
> 
> I'm not sure if the battery has problems or if it was the SOD issue Syndacate was posting about. Still, I'm not opposed to buying a new battery if that seems like it could be beneficial. What is considered old for phone batteries? Mine is the original that came with the remanufactured phone I purchased about 22 months ago from Verizon. Is that old?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Depends on how many charge/discharge cycles the battery is rated for. I would say yours is quite old. Grab an OEM Galaxy S II battery off of Amazon (1800-1850 milliamp hours). I wouldn't bother with non-Samsung batteries.

I've noticed that with the CM File Manager on nightly 11/04 it won't let me move any files on the SD Card. Error says it's not allowed in current folder. Works fine in OI File Manager


----------



## eibbed0001

Thanks, I'll pick up a new battery since the price is right (around $7).

With the CM File Manager, did you allow it Superuser permissions?



AuroEdge said:


> Depends on how many charge/discharge cycles the battery is rated for. I would say yours is quite old. Grab an OEM Galaxy S II battery off of Amazon (1800-1850 milliamp hours). I wouldn't bother with non-Samsung batteries.
> 
> I've noticed that with the CM File Manager on nightly 11/04 it won't let me move any files on the SD Card. Error says it's not allowed in current folder. Works fine in OI File Manager


----------



## AuroEdge

The latest nightly has proper 1200mhz overclocking. I definitely recommend giving it a try


----------



## Syndacate

AuroEdge said:


> The latest nightly has proper 1200mhz overclocking. I definitely recommend giving it a try


Can you elaborate on 'proper'?


----------



## AuroEdge

Syndacate said:


> Can you elaborate on 'proper'?


If you parse through the Aries commit you'll understand the implementation


----------



## sarkozy

AuroEdge said:


> If you parse through the Aries commit you'll understand the implementation


That, and none of the nonsense dealing with the SOC current.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate

sarkozy said:


> That, and none of the nonsense dealing with the SOC current.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


lol. I need to go find the commit diff now and see how the SOC current was being modified.


----------



## mantooth

I hadn't messed with the Performance settings until AuroEdge pointed out the 1200 MHz overclocking the other day. Now I'm curious what you guys have for your other settings. I did some searching on this forum section but couldn't find any clear answers.

I'm having good luck so far with CPU governor set to "ONDEMAND" with a min CPU freq of 100 MHz and a max CPU freq of 1200 MHz (My Nexus 7 is by default set to "INTERACTIVE" but haven't tried that on the phone yet). The I/O scheduler is set to the default of CFQ (I hear "deadline" is a good option as well but haven't tried it yet).

Memory Management is the section I'm really curious about. Anybody using zRam? I tried using it for a day and seemed to have constant issues with my phone locking up. "Allow purging of assets" was checked so I left that but I also went ahead and checked "Kernel samepage merging" which definitely seems to be helping.

So pretty much the only defaults I changed were kicking the max CPU freq up to 1200 and then checking the KSM box. So far just those two tweaks have added a 100 points to my Quadrant Standard Edition score and my phone feels much "snappier."

Thanks again for everyone's help! So appreciative of the Android developer's community helping to keep these phones alive.


----------



## skotter

Does the Portable Wi-Fi Hotspot work on this ROM? I've got a uscell Mez that i'd like to install this on. Thanks


----------



## larryp1962

skotter said:


> Does the Portable Wi-Fi Hotspot work on this ROM? I've got a uscell Mez that i'd like to install this on. Thanks


Yep


----------



## parsley

First off, thanks for all of the continued support for the Fascinate / Showcase. I'm really enjoying CM10. However, I've had one issue since I've gone to CM10 that I haven't been able to nail down the cause.

Frequently, the phone doesn't ring. It will light up and I can answer, but there is no ringtone or vibration. It probably happens about 1/2 the calls I receive. This has been happening since I first flashed CM10 to my phone, around August. I have flashed probably 15+ times since then, however the issue keeps occurring. I have flashed Odin to stock, THS build 2, then CM10 on top. I have tried stock ringtones, custom ringtones, removing contact pictures, etc. I haven't found anything that helps yet.

I have a CSpire Showcase. I am currently running CM10 Nightly from 10/30.

Does anyone have any ideas or input? Thanks for any help, I'm really loving the ROM now that the family of phones is in the nightlies.


----------



## sarkozy

mantooth said:


> I hadn't messed with the Performance settings until AuroEdge pointed out the 1200 MHz overclocking the other day. Now I'm curious what you guys have for your other settings. I did some searching on this forum section but couldn't find any clear answers.
> 
> I'm having good luck so far with CPU governor set to "ONDEMAND" with a min CPU freq of 100 MHz and a max CPU freq of 1200 MHz (My Nexus 7 is by default set to "INTERACTIVE" but haven't tried that on the phone yet). The I/O scheduler is set to the default of CFQ (I hear "deadline" is a good option as well but haven't tried it yet).
> 
> Memory Management is the section I'm really curious about. Anybody using zRam? I tried using it for a day and seemed to have constant issues with my phone locking up. "Allow purging of assets" was checked so I left that but I also went ahead and checked "Kernel samepage merging" which definitely seems to be helping.
> 
> So pretty much the only defaults I changed were kicking the max CPU freq up to 1200 and then checking the KSM box. So far just those two tweaks have added a 100 points to my Quadrant Standard Edition score and my phone feels much "snappier."
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help! So appreciative of the Android developer's community helping to keep these phones alive.


KSM doesn't do anything unless JT's taken the time to make it work. Haven't seen anything on gerrit so maybe he'll chime in. I don't follow the change log religiously.

You'd do well to bump the min CPU frequency up to 200MHz. 100MHz can cause a SOD issue on some phones.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

sarkozy said:


> KSM doesn't do anything unless JT's taken the time to make it work. Haven't seen anything on gerrit so maybe he'll chime in. I don't follow the change log religiously.
> 
> You'd do well to bump the min CPU frequency up to 200MHz. 100MHz can cause a SOD issue on some phones.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


 it may be my imagination but ksm is working wonders for me too its doing something speeds up the phone 10 fold

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0r0n3s

Has anyone tried the 4.2 gapps package (KILLDroidHACK) that has been floating around? Does it works for our phones? 
It says it is compatible with any JellyBean phone...


----------



## Syndacate

m0r0n3s said:


> Has anyone tried the 4.2 gapps package (KILLDroidHACK) that has been floating around? Does it works for our phones?
> It says it is compatible with any JellyBean phone...


I did not, though i tried the latest official gapps for CM10 (20121011) and Gmail did NOT work (though gmaps and gtalk did). I tried clearing data, restarting, no luck. I deleted it, and downloaded Gmail from the play store and it worked fine. Though that's 4.1.2 and CM claims it's the latest.


----------



## jt1134

Gmail isn't included in the gapps packages.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134

sarkozy said:


> KSM doesn't do anything unless JT's taken the time to make it work. Haven't seen anything on gerrit so maybe he'll chime in. I don't follow the change log religiously.
> 
> You'd do well to bump the min CPU frequency up to 200MHz. 100MHz can cause a SOD issue on some phones.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Ksm has been part of the main Linux kernel for a while. Support has been in cm for some time also.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## AirunJae

My CM10 Update continually tries to update my phone and won't stop. Any suggestions on how I can get it to stop and actually update? I try stopping the app and restarting the phone, but nothing has worked so far.


----------



## BBrad

Update it manually?









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AirunJae

@BBrad - I tried doing that, but it wouldn't download that. So I tried to flash one of the earlier builds and now it's stuck in some sort of loop when trying to boot up. Any one have any recommendations?


----------



## AirunJae

Nevermind, got it sorted! Had to 3-finger, went back to an old version, then went to the first w/ the Auto updates.


----------



## jbr05ki

CyanDelta ftw.


----------



## jebathan

jebathan said:


> Try using /system/bin/pppd_runner from a fascinate ROM.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Can you merge that file into the mesmerize build? I need to replace it everytime I update to a new nightly.


----------



## jt1134

jebathan said:


> Can you merge that file into the mesmerize build? I need to replace it everytime I update to a new nightly.


I merged it 2 weeks or so ago.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BBrad

Can't wait for cyanogenmod 10.11 soon as it comes up I'm gonna flash it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jebathan

jt1134 said:


> I merged it 2 weeks or so ago.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Ok that's good to know. Must be something wrong with my install then.


----------



## BBrad

Does the latest night lies work good with devil?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge

Now that the Nexus S has been frozen to 4.1.2, what does that mean for the future of Fascinate? 4.x will be the last OS it is likely to see?


----------



## jt1134

AuroEdge said:


> Now that the Nexus S has been frozen to 4.1.2, what does that mean for the future of Fascinate? 4.x will be the last OS it is likely to see?


Not much of a big deal, considering almost all hardware related code is open source now.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jfon0604

Is anyone else with a Fascinate not able to use volume up during a call? I'm on the latest cm10 nightly, but have always experienced it. I feel like sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Volume down always works, but I have to pull the phone away from my ear let the screen turn on then volume up. Wonder if its just a setting?


----------



## FreeFlyr

Hey guys, I'm having issues with no GPS nor can I back-up in recovery on my Mez (ROM in my sig). Is this the correct thread for these issues or should I be posting somewhere else? I'm new to rooting and flashing and am having a great time messing with this stuff! Thanks!


----------



## hike20

I've searched for the answer to this but if I've missed something I appologize...I've installed stock CM10 from the nightlies (11/20/12) on my USCC Mezmerize. I'm not getting voice mail notifications in the notification bar anymore. I've looked all over in settings (not real familiar with JB yet) and can't find anything that effect this. Any ideas?


----------



## sarkozy

hike20 said:


> I've searched for the answer to this but if I've missed something I appologize...I've installed stock CM10 from the nightlies (11/20/12) on my USCC Mezmerize. I'm not getting voice mail notifications in the notification bar anymore. I've looked all over in settings (not real familiar with JB yet) and can't find anything that effect this. Any ideas?


It's turned off by default. Open the dialer, tap the Menu key and scroll down to turn the message indicator on.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hike20

Thanks! Seems like it should be on by default, but I guess I'm old enough that I actually use the phone....


----------



## KeithN

I never noticed since I use Google Voice and it still gives me notifications

I added the link to the 4.2 CM10 dev thread. Let's try to keep it clean for bug reports.


----------



## AirunJae

So I downloaded 11/25 and now when I try to star up, it just loops through the Samsung and Galaxy S/Cyanogen Mod. Any suggestions?


----------



## BBrad

AirunJae said:


> So I downloaded 11/25 and now when I try to star up, it just loops through the Samsung and Galaxy S/Cyanogen Mod. Any suggestions?


idk but thanks for teeling me I was just fix in update from the 24 nightly whooo









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ufcfan72

AirunJae said:


> So I downloaded 11/25 and now when I try to star up, it just loops through the Samsung and Galaxy S/Cyanogen Mod. Any suggestions?


Same here. I Flashed to stock.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eibbed0001

That happened to me so I Odin'd CWM recovery and that fixed it. Ultimately, though, I installed JT's new 4.2 and it's working well.

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]


> So I downloaded 11/25 and now when I try to star up, it just loops through the Samsung and Galaxy S/Cyanogen Mod. Any suggestions?


[/background]


----------



## AirunJae

Thanks for the input guys, glad to know I'm not the only one, even if it is a pain for others! I'm in the process of flashing back to stock.


----------



## sarkozy

That issue was reverted today. The 11/27 nightly should be fine.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ufcfan72

sarkozy said:


> That issue was reverted today. The 11/27 nightly should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Just to be educated about the situation, what was the problem with those builds? Can anyone elaborate?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeithN

eibbed0001 said:


> That happened to me so I Odin'd CWM recovery and that fixed it. Ultimately, though, I installed JT's new 4.2 and it's working well.


4.2 is working well for me also. I haven't notcied any issues that will make me stay on 4.1. Other people have reported a couple of things, I haven't noticed them.


----------



## roots

parsley said:


> First off, thanks for all of the continued support for the Fascinate / Showcase. I'm really enjoying CM10. However, I've had one issue since I've gone to CM10 that I haven't been able to nail down the cause.
> 
> Frequently, the phone doesn't ring. It will light up and I can answer, but there is no ringtone or vibration. It probably happens about 1/2 the calls I receive. This has been happening since I first flashed CM10 to my phone, around August. I have flashed probably 15+ times since then, however the issue keeps occurring. I have flashed Odin to stock, THS build 2, then CM10 on top. I have tried stock ringtones, custom ringtones, removing contact pictures, etc. I haven't found anything that helps yet.
> 
> I have a CSpire Showcase. I am currently running CM10 Nightly from 10/30.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas or input? Thanks for any help, I'm really loving the ROM now that the family of phones is in the nightlies.


I have the same problem and have since the first nightly. I gave up on trying to fix this as I cant afford to miss a call and rolled back.


----------



## KeithN

roots said:


> I have the same problem and have since the first nightly. I gave up on trying to fix this as I cant afford to miss a call and rolled back.


I had the issue in the beginning of 4.1, then later on I never had issues with it again. I do use a fascinate so maybe the difference could have something to do with it. I'm assuming you did try a newer build and did wipe?


----------



## roots

KeithN said:


> I had the issue in the beginning of 4.1, then later on I never had issues with it again. I do use a fascinate so maybe the difference could have something to do with it. I'm assuming you did try a newer build and did wipe?


Yeah, Ive gone back to stock and tried three other times and also tried updating to newer nightlys once on CM10. Its seems to works at first but once the phone has been in standby mode for some time is when it happens.


----------



## KeithN

Have you tried any of the 4.2 Roms? They are working well for me.

If you can reprduce it easily then, create the problem grab some logs (logcat / dmesg) and submit it to the dev thread along with what casued the issue since you seem to know when it occurs. Can't really help much more than that, hopefully it is either resolved or someone else can help you.


----------



## persim

Just installed the 12/8 version and wanted to see if anyone noticed some of the issues I ran across.

1. Voicemail indicator is not working even after going into settings and checking the box off to enable it.
2. Changing the voicemail number does not save.
3. Can not change the date range on the data usage cycle graph.


----------



## jfon0604

I just flashed 12/16, does anyone know how to turn off email vibration? I have all my accounts set to silent and never vibrate (even with the gmail app). When sound is on and I receive an email, i get the notification, no sound, no vibration. Yet when I have the phone on vibrate, my phone vibrates every time I get an email. Never happened with CM10.


----------



## OhioYJ

Anyone having trouble with icons disappearing from the home page when the phone is rebooted or battery removed? This problem seems to be re-occuring across several nightlies, seems to happen more reliably when I switch batteries (remove the battery). Happens on both my fascinates, most commonly icons out of the dock disappear?


----------



## A-L31

OhioYJ said:


> Anyone having trouble with icons disappearing from the home page when the phone is rebooted or battery removed? This problem seems to be re-occuring across several nightlies, seems to happen more reliably when I switch batteries (remove the battery). Happens on both my fascinates, most commonly icons out of the dock disappear?


i never exp that kind of issue. I use nova launcher though, lately my phone always in airplane mode when its idle for quite sometimes (several nightlies)


----------

